# !!!!!Coastal Scents Controversy!!!!! PLEASE WATCH



## alexheartsmac (Feb 15, 2009)

okay so i found this video on youtube and it is sooo unprofessional.
please move this thread if it is in the wrong place but please watch the video!YouTube - PLEASE WATCH!!!: Coastal Scents Called Me Ignorant!


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Thanks a lot for posting this video!


----------



## Hilly (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Sheesh!


----------



## nunu (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Thanks a lot for posting this video.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

This chick should be a lawyer!!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Thanks for the expose.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Very interesting!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

WOW!!! Not used the silica powder...but this is very interesting


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Flippin heck, it took me a good couple of mins to grasp her accent - she spoke so quickly!!

I think this is what my friend was trying to show me on MSN earlier tonight but I was kinda busy and only glanced at the thread she posted taken from a different website.

I decided a while ago that I wasn't gonna bother with silica powder, but am more likely not to backtrack now cos there are just too many rumours flying around surrounding its safety and I've got enough going on without a face powder causing me aggro further down the line.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

yikes. go her.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Wow! I just found out about this powder, thanks for posting. To be more informed I'm going to goggle this.


----------



## kariii (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

wow! and I was just thinking of buying the blushes from coastal scents.. I really do not want to support someone that is willing to call our advocate an ignorant and act unprofessional.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Wow.  Good for her.   Someone needs to go to school and learn the right and professional way to run a business....the first rule is customers first.  You don't bash someone when they have a problem with your product, you find ways to help make the situation better.  How petty of CS to do that.  I will never buy any of their products.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

wow.
I just ordered some last week! Good thing it wasn't the only thing I ordered and it's only $4. 

Seriously, I don't care who bad mouthed who but after looking up the risk of silica AND the fact that my mother just beat breast cancer not too long ago, I don't think that its a wise thing for me to put on my skin, and bring that into my house with my 5 month old just in the name of beauty. 

(BTW yes I know that all the coastal scents pallets can be found on eBay from the source, but Id rather order from coastal scents. They are coming from china and the shipping is horrendous -- and long. I also am less likely to get a problem solved quickly if something goes awry. Sometimes it just pays to deal with the middle man. )


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

The thing that's so horrible is that when she first posted the video addressing the possible issues with silica she DEFENDED Coastal Scents saying that it wasn't their fault if people were using the product in ways it wasn't intended. The Coastal Scents owner then went on to bash her on the Coastal Scents website forum calling her out specifically and even posting a link to her youtube page. Coastal scents also then altered the information on silica on the product page. I mean if I was a business owner and someone had posed possible issues with a product I was selling I would deal with it privately instead of vilifying someone who was simply passing on information and asking people to just do your own research. I won't be purchasing from Coastal Scents just because of their horrible customer service on this issue and the treatment of a customer who directed her viewers to their business.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

does any one know if the 88 pallets contain silica


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

I worked at a Cosmetic Manufacturing Laboratory and we refused to manufature products that contained Silica due to potential health risks to our employees and OSHA and the FDA were always on our tails when it came to these type of products...regarding proper ventilation etc...so we opted to not go after that type business..


Shadow Ingredients:

Talc, Mica, Mineral Oil, Kaolin, Titanium Dioxide, Magnesium Stearate, Isopropyl Palmitate, Lanolin, Methylparaben, Propylparaben.

May contain: Mica and titanium Dioxide, Iron Oxides, Ultramarine Blue, Manganese Violet, Ferric Ammonium ferrocyanide, Chrome Oxide Green, Hydrated Chrome Oxide Green. FD&C Red #40/ak Kajem /fd&/c Tekkiw #5 Al Lake, FD&C Blue #1 Al Lake


----------



## NubianHoneii (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

I wonder if MUFE is ever going to make a public statement about the safety of the HD powder?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Wow...no more Coastal Scents for me!


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_I wonder if MUFE is ever going to make a public statement about the safety of the HD powder?_

 
Thats the same thing I was thinking. I bought mine at sephora I am thinking about returning it.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Take a look at the (edited highlights) MSDS information for two chemicals below;

 Quote:

 *Chemical A*

*First Aid Measures*

_Inhalation:_
Remove to fresh air. Get medical attention for any breathing difficulty.

Ingestion:
If large amounts were swallowed, give water to drink and get medical advice.

Skin Contact:
Wash exposed area with soap and water. Get medical advice if irritation develops.

Eye Contact:
Immediately flush eyes with plenty of water for at least 15 minutes, lifting upper and lower eyelids occasionally. Get medical attention if irritation persists.

*Accidental Release Measures*

Ventilate area of leak or spill. Wear appropriate personal protective equipment as specified in Section 8. 

Spills: Sweep up and containerize for reclamation or disposal. Vacuuming or wet sweeping may be used to avoid dust dispersal. Small amounts of residue may be flushed to sewer with plenty of water.

*Exposure Controls/Personal Protection*

Airborne Exposure Limits:
None established.

Ventilation System:
In general, dilution ventilation is a satisfactory health hazard control for this substance. However, if conditions of use create discomfort to the worker, a local exhaust system should be considered.

Personal Respirators (NIOSH Approved):
For conditions of use where exposure to dust or mist is apparent and engineering controls are not feasible, a particulate respirator (NIOSH type N95 or better filters) may be worn. If oil particles (e.g. lubricants, cutting fluids, glycerine, etc.) are present, use a NIOSH type R or P filter. For emergencies or instances where the exposure levels are not known, use a full-face positive-pressure, air-supplied respirator. WARNING: Air-purifying respirators do not protect workers in oxygen-deficient atmospheres.

Skin Protection:
Wear protective gloves and clean body-covering clothing.

Eye Protection:
Use chemical safety goggles. Maintain eye wash fountain and quick-drench facilities in work area.  
 
 Quote:

 *Chemical B*

*Hazards Identification*

Emergency Overview
--------------------------
WARNING! HARMFUL IF INHALED. OVEREXPOSURE MAY CAUSE LUNG DAMAGE. MAY CAUSE EYE IRRITATION. INHALATION CANCER HAZARD.

Health Rating: 3 - Severe (Cancer Causing)
Lab Protective Equip: GOGGLES; LAB COAT; VENT HOOD; PROPER GLOVES 

*First Aid Measures*

Inhalation:
Remove to fresh air. If not breathing, give artificial respiration. If breathing is difficult, give oxygen. Get medical attention.

Ingestion:
If large amounts were swallowed, give water to drink and get medical advice.

Skin Contact:
Wash exposed area with soap and water. Get medical advice if irritation develops.

Eye Contact:
Wash thoroughly with running water. Get medical advice if irritation develops. 

*Accidental Release Measures*

Ventilate area of leak or spill. Wear appropriate personal protective equipment as specified in Section 8. Spills: Sweep up and containerize for reclamation or disposal. Vacuuming or wet sweeping may be used to avoid dust dispersal.

*Exposure Controls/Personal Protection*

Airborne Exposure Limits:
-OSHA Permissible Exposure Limit (PEL):

Total dust: 30mg/m3/(% + 2)
Respirable Fraction: 10 mg/m3/(% + 2)

-ACGIH Threshold Limit Value (TLV):
0.025 mg/m3 (TWA) respirable dust, A2 -Suspected Human Carcinogen.

Ventilation System:
A system of local and/or general exhaust is recommended to keep employee exposures below the Airborne Exposure Limits. Local exhaust ventilation is generally preferred because it can control the emissions of the contaminant at its source, preventing dispersion of it into the general work area. Please refer to the ACGIH document, Industrial Ventilation, A Manual of Recommended Practices, most recent edition, for details.

Personal Respirators (NIOSH Approved):
If the exposure limit is exceeded and engineering controls are not feasible, a half-face high efficiency particulate respirator (NIOSH type N100 filter) may be worn for up to ten times the exposure limit or the maximum use concentration specified by the appropriate regulatory agency or respirator supplier, whichever is lowest. A full-face piece high efficiency particulate respirator (NIOSH type N100 filter) may be worn up to 50 times the exposure limit, or the maximum use concentration specified by the appropriate regulatory agency or respirator supplier, whichever is lowest. If oil particles (e.g. lubricants, cutting fluids, glycerine, etc.) are present, use a NIOSH type R or P filter. For emergencies or instances where the exposure levels are not known, use a full-facepiece positive-pressure, air-supplied respirator. WARNING: Air-purifying respirators do not protect workers in oxygen-deficient atmospheres. Where respirators are required, you must have a written program covering the basic requirements in the OSHA respirator standard. These include training, fit testing, medical approval, cleaning, maintenance, cartridge change schedules, etc. See 29CFR1910.134 for details. 

Skin Protection:
Wear protective gloves and clean body-covering clothing.

Eye Protection:
Use chemical safety goggles. Maintain eye wash fountain and quick-drench facilities in work area.  
 
Well, what are they? *NO GOOGLE ALLOWED* - I want to see what people think these two chemicals are.

Some hints; Chemical A is sometimes used as a makeup ingredient and Chemical B is used in the construction industry so you may be exposed to them more often than you can imagine.  Chemical A is rated as 5 on a scale of 1-5 for being comedogenic (causing breakouts).

Hazard a guess what the chemicals are and I'll reveal all after there have been a few more posts on this thread.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Silica/Mica would be my guess as at least one of them from my experience...But I did not read it in it's entirety because I don;t have the patience for all that


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Neither is silica or mica although one is related to silica.  Both require the use of gloves and body covering clothing as well as respirators if dust can't be controlled any other way (sometimes it can be in a fume cabinet for example).


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

I can tell you TITANIUM DIOXIDE  is just as bad as using CRACK....but a lot of cosmetic companies use it...


----------



## user47 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

WOW! Thank you so much for posting this!

I'm definately _NOT_ buying from CS anymore. I bought their original 88 palette when it first came out and whenever I use it, it makes my eyes burn like crazy! I'm throwing this out!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

They are not the only company that uses Silica in their products  ...Just say'n


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I can tell you TITANIUM DIOXIDE  is just as bad as using CRACK....but a lot of cosmetic companies use it..._

 
That rather depends what you use it for


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JsBaby4eva* 

 
_WOW! Thank you so much for posting this!

I'm definately NOT buying from CS anymore. I bought their original 88 palette when it first came out and whenever I use it, it makes my eyes burn like crazy! I'm throwing this out!_

 
Would you care to have a guess what the two chemicals I have given safety information are?


----------



## mochabean (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

WOW! Thanks for sharing this video. I have heard about the dangers of Silica. This was one of the reasons why I returned my MUFE HD powder and other things that contained it. I also will not buy from Coastal Scents anyl longer. They could have went another way in dealing with this and they're just being shady.

As far as guessing what the 2 chemicals are, I really have no clue. But after working a 12 hr shift my brain is dead and I can't really think. I know I'm taking all the fun out of the guessing here, but can you just tell us what the 2 chemicals are?? I'd like to know myself.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

I think the concern is mainly the inhalation of silica and/or contact with the skin if it's a high concentration. Silica is a great ingredient IMO, I love pressed powders that contain it as well as some loose powders. It's just not too high on the ingredients list.

Caffn8me, my only guess could be sand for chemical B...I know it's used in some construction and it's related to silica, however I don't know if sand would be considered a chemical, LOL! As for other one, I have no idea!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Dreamergirl3, you are 100% correct with sand - it's dried, washed sand (just the same as the stuff you'll find on the beach but cleaner).  It is classed as a chemical in industrial applications and has a Material Safety Data Sheet - see here.

Next time you think of going to the beach, visiting the desert, filling your kid's play area with sand or mixing cement bear in mind how dangerous sand seems to be from the MSDS.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabean* 

 
_As far as guessing what the 2 chemicals are, I really have no clue. But after working a 12 hr shift my brain is dead and I can't really think. I know I'm taking all the fun out of the guessing here, but can you just tell us what the 2 chemicals are?? I'd like to know myself._

 
One down, one to go.  I think a few more folks can have a go at guessing rather than spoiling the fun so soon.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

They chose the worst way to handle this. 

Bismuth oxychloride?


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Great guess but it's not Bismuth Oxychloride.


----------



## mochabean (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

This thread is so interesting. I never would have guessed sand!! Definitely makes me think the next time I step onto a beach or mix cement!


----------



## starangel2383 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

wow, i for one am glad that i have never purchased from coastal scents. i had thought about it before but now am glad that i stuck with my regular cosmetics.


----------



## CreamPuffer (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_wow! and I was just thinking of buying the blushes from coastal scents.. I really do not want to support someone that is willing to call our advocate an ignorant and act unprofessional._

 
This is the first video she did regarding the issue.  She never said anything negative about them and once again it's not like they make the products they sell. They buy it in bulk from Hong Kong and there is a seller on ebay who sells the same stuff for cheaper.  (Oops, wrong link the first time around)


YouTube - PLEASE WATCH!!!: Coastal Scents Silica IS NOT Make Up For Ever HD Powder


This isn't the first time this company and the owner Kathy behaved so unprofessionally either.  

YouTube - Updates~~


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Does coastal scents send Youtubers their products for review?

I don't think that I will be purchasing products from coastal scents.  I don't apprecaite any business bullying their customers.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

this is actually the first video she did. YouTube - PLEASE WATCH!!!: Coastal Scents Silica IS NOT Make Up For Ever HD Powder


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

chemical A - ammonium?

Frankly I think the whole debate has been blown way out of proportion. Silica is quite common and used in SO many products including commercial lubricants and in car components. So are we all going to boycot our cars? Are mechanics and tradesmen going to stop using lubricants? I dont think so.... The real issue is inhalation - I have a medical background and silicosis occurs almost exclusively in miners.... the scale of risk for use in cosmetics isnt remotely the same.

As for the companys response, it could have been handled much better. I dont buy their items, never have, but am not likely to now either.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

^^^ I agree if you were working in the actually manufacturing process I would say be careful...But everyday use unless you are sniffing the product like crack....you should be good...And again...CS are not the exclusive users of Silica


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_chemical A - ammonium?

Frankly I think the whole debate has been blown way out of proportion. Silica is quite common and used in SO many products including commercial lubricants and in car components. So are we all going to boycot our cars? Are mechanics and tradesmen going to stop using lubricants? I dont think so.... The real issue is inhalation - I have a medical background and silicosis occurs almost exclusively in miners.... the scale of risk for use in cosmetics isnt remotely the same.

As for the companys response, it could have been handled much better. I dont buy their items, never have, but am not likely to now either._

 
I was just going to say that I don't think the problem is actually the silica anymore, it's the way Coastal Scents handled the situation. Any company that is going to publicly call out a customer for merely asking people to be careful and do their own research is horrendous. The owner of Coastal Scents, Kathy, linked Erica in their forums bashing her for being ignorant. Honestly companies, I don't care who they are, can't afford horrible customer service like that. Word of mouth will ruin your company and as a consumer you'll be telling more people about your horrible experience than you will about the good one.


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

wow, man now I wish I can cancel my order with coastal scents... it's not really the way that they handled the problem that bothers me but more with the fact that they don't seem to care about their customers (and health) and only care that they're getting money.


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

-----


----------



## astronaut (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Inhalation and prolonged skin exposure to hydric acid is bad.

On another note, Coastal Scents handled the situation very poorly. I remember when they wrote about makeup square as well. I've seen the people who work for Coastal Scents, and they just come off as sleazy people. I also don't think they truly know about their ingredients.


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

^^ That's because they just resell it from China. I bought my 88 palette from ebay - way cheaper. Glad I did now. 

With the silica thing - that's like the main ingredient in blot powders and things isn't it?! I have oily skin, and I'm pretty sure that's the key ingredient I look for in my stuff!


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_chemical A - ammonium?

Frankly I think the whole debate has been blown way out of proportion. Silica is quite common and used in SO many products including commercial lubricants and in car components. So are we all going to boycot our cars? Are mechanics and tradesmen going to stop using lubricants? I dont think so.... The real issue is inhalation - I have a medical background and silicosis occurs almost exclusively in miners.... the scale of risk for use in cosmetics isnt remotely the same.

As for the companys response, it could have been handled much better. I dont buy their items, never have, but am not likely to now either._

 
I am doing my thesis in an organic chemistry lab and i do use silica powder almost everyday. I HAVE to use a mask to breath, proper lab clothing and gloves when i use it because SILICA POWDER IT'S VERY HARMFUL IF INHALED, this is not the case of lubrificants, compact powders, gels and every kind of mixture in which silica is not fine powder (it becomes a gel in organic solvents). But if you use a loose powder with high concentration of silica, yes, that is harmful, especially if you use it every day for months or years.

Silica is harmful only when it's powder, so that it's breathable.
Remembering this i think it can be useful.

Sorry but i still have no guess what chemical B could be yet, still thinking about it, if i have a guess i'll say you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But it's strange that it is used in cosmethology since it's cancerogenic...anyway, it could be an organometallic compound, don't know which.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eire3* 

 
_I am doing my thesis in an organic chemistry lab and i do use silica powder almost everyday. *I HAVE to use a mask to breath, proper lab clothing and gloves when i use it because SILICA POWDER IT'S VERY HARMFUL IF INHALED, this is not the case of lubrificants, compact powders, gels and every kind of mixture in which silica is not fine powder* (it becomes a gel in organic solvents). But if you use a loose powder with high concentration of silica, yes, that is harmful, especially if you use it every day for months or years.

Silica is harmful only when it's powder, so that it's breathable.
Remembering this i think it can be useful.

Sorry but i still have no guess what chemical B could be yet, still thinking about it, if i have a guess i'll say you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it's strange that it is used in cosmethology since it's cancerogenic...anyway, it could be an organometallic compound, don't know which._

 

I am aware of this and _that was the entire point of the post_... its really only an issue for people who handle it where it can be inhaled and people who are exposed long term - IE MINERS and chemists in applicable fields. I also wanted to make the point that risk increases concurrently with both exposure and volume - again, its miners who work with this every day in larger volumes and its almost exclusively ONLY these people who get this disease. I studied med for two years and was a nurse prior to that so I am well aware of demographics and risk factors and those who are actually affected.

As for being used in cosmetic when its a listed carcinogenic - risk factors are calculated for use. There are LOADS of carcinogenics used in every day life, but exposure and or appilcation are calculated variables.

Chemical B was sand


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_As for being used in cosmetic when its a listed carcinogenic - risk factors are calculated for use. There are LOADS of carcinogenics used in every day life, but exposure and or appilcation are calculated variables._

 
This is true. But usually chemicals listed as carcinogenic are so in small quantities. But i'm just referring to what we use in the lab, maybe the ones used in cosmetic industry have a different hazard table they refer to...don't know...it seems like that considering what you said

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Chemical B was sand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Uh gosh, i didn't see it was already guessed LOL!
Hope it is harmful in huuuuge quantities or i'll never go to the beach anymore! XD


I'm very scared by the risks of chemicals


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eire3* 

 
_ 


Uh gosh, i didn't see it was already guessed LOL!
Hope it is harmful in huuuuge quantities or i'll never go to the beach anymore! XD

_

 
Certainly puts things in perspective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chemical A is still up for grabs, I think its ammonium, but we'll have to wait until Sarah comes back to see


----------



## nunu (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_wow, i for one am glad that i have never purchased from coastal scents. i had thought about it before but now am glad that i stuck with my regular cosmetics._

 
Me too, i was actually thinking of purchasing one of the eyshadow poalettes for me and my sister but now i know better!

Yes, they have called out makeupsquare before and talked about her badly in their forum. She stopped making videos for a while and now i am glad she's back.


----------



## nunu (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Does coastal scents send Youtubers their products for review?

I don't think that I will be purchasing products from coastal scents. I don't apprecaite any business bullying their customers._

 
They have sent out some items for youtubers to review. Some youtubers only reviewed what they found really good and reviewed the products that they actually have liked, but ohers have been found to false advertise the products so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And to actually call this youtuber ignorant after she reviewed their products and after telling people that it's not CS fault is pretty damn unprofessional.

It's a silly move from CS because their customers know about them from guru's on youtube and forums. So it's stupid of them to do this to one of the make up guru's who's been using their products on her videos.

Looks like they didn't learn from their mistake (what they've done to makeupsquare).


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

OK folks, I've woken up, the wait is over.  Chemical A is sodium chloride aka common salt - the sort of stuff you'd sprinkle over your food or find in the sea.  It can kill people in certain circumstances and you really shouldn't inhale it.  It can cause breakouts too.

The problem with data from an MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) is that you have to have some scientific background to understand it and I don't think the girl in the YouTube does.  A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.

Yes, when you are handling finely powdered silica all day long and exposed to it occupationally, there is a hazard from inhalation.  You _should_ wear appropriate protective clothing.  There are plenty of manufacturing processes (from grinding to transferring between containers and packing) that can cause the powder to become airborne.

Using the makeup on yourself or others doesn't usually result in significant levels of airborne product (provided you're not doing something stupid of course).  If you are put off Coastal Scents Silica Spheres Powder because of the silica content then you can't use MUFE HD Powder either as that is 100% silica powder.

You also can't use dozens of M·A·C products which contain silica too.

The risk to a consumer's health from silica exposure through normal use of makeup is negligible.

Go have a look at the MSDSs for sand, common salt and talc and see how scary and dangerous they seem.  Now think about how often you come across these products in everyday life.  If they were as dangerous as the girl in the YouTube video thinks then they'd be banned.

There's another thing that people haven't thought of at all and it's quite important.  If you are making cosmetics, pharmaceutical or food products, you want to protect the product from being contaminated by the workers.  They should wear body covering clothing, have their hair covered, wear gloves and sometimes face masks.  How would anyone here feel if the cosmetic powder they bought contained hairs and dandruff from workers on the production line?  Ewwww! springs to mind.

It's true that Coastal Scents may have handled this better but the whole argument that the product is dangerous is fatally flawed.

To sum it up in big letters (because most people won't bother to read my long post);

*THERE IS NO HEALTH RISK TO CONSUMERS WHO USE COASTAL SCENTS SILICA SPHERES POWDER SENSIBLY.

If you snort it, you're on your own!*


----------



## astronaut (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_OK folks, I've woken up, the wait is over.  Chemical A is sodium chloride aka common salt - the sort of stuff you'd sprinkle over your food or find in the sea.  It can kill people in certain circumstances and you really shouldn't inhale it.  It can cause breakouts too.

The problem with data from an MSDS sheet is that you have to have some scientific background to understand it and I don't think the girl in the YouTube does.  A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.

Yes, when you are handling finely powdered silica all day long and exposed to it occupationally, there is a hazard from inhalation.  You should wear appropriate protective clothing.  There are plenty of manufacturing processes (from grinding to transferring between containers and packing) that can cause the powder to become airborne.

Using the makeup on yourself or others doesn't usually result in significant levels of airborne product (provided you're not doing something stupid of course).  If you are put off Coastal Scents Silicon Spheres Powder because of the silica content then you can't use MUFE HD Powder either as that is 100% silica powder.

You also can't use dozens of M·A·C products which contain silica too.

The risk to a consumer's health from silica exposure through normal use of makeup is negligible.

Go have a look at the MSDS sheets for sand, common salt and talc and see how scary and dangerous they seem.  Now think about how often you come across these products in everyday life.  If they were as dangerous as the girl in the YouTube video thinks then they'd be banned.

There's another thing that people haven't thought of at all and it's quite important.  If you are making cosmetics, pharmaceutical or food products, you want to protect the product from being contaminated by the workers.  They should wear body covering clothing, have their hair covered, wear gloves and sometimes face masks.  How would anyone here feel if the cosmetic powder they bought contained hairs and dandruff from workers on the production line?  Ewwww! springs to mind.

It's true that Coastal Scents may have handled this better but the whole argument that the product is dangerous is fatally flawed._

 
I knew you were going to come to save the day


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_ 
It's true that Coastal Scents may have handled this better *but the whole argument that the product is dangerous is fatally flawed*._


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eire3* 

 
_Uh gosh, i didn't see it was already guessed LOL!
Hope it is harmful in huuuuge quantities or i'll never go to the beach anymore! XD


I'm very scared by the risks of chemicals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You'll find sand in huuuuuuuuuuge quantities on the beach.  Every chemical we are exposed to in our daily lives is dangerous under certain circumstances.  

Even water is deadly.  Scientists have discovered that if you inject a rat with two pints of water it dies.  Dangerous stuff, water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just because the MSDS gives alarming information and suggests protective clothing for handling a chemical doesn't mean there's any _real_ danger from the chemical in normal everyday use.

MSDSs exist so that those who work with the chemical can be protected against _possible_ health risks.  It's partly a legal ass-covering exercise too.  

Don't let the scaremongering from those without a good scientific understanding put you off.  They may be genuinely concerned but they don't really know the subject they're talking about.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_There's another thing that people haven't thought of at all and it's quite important.  If you are making cosmetics, pharmaceutical or food products, you want to protect the product from being contaminated by the workers.  They should wear body covering clothing, have their hair covered, wear gloves and sometimes face masks.  How would anyone here feel if the cosmetic powder they bought contained hairs and dandruff from workers on the production line?  Ewwww! springs to mind.

It's true that Coastal Scents may have handled this better but the whole argument that the product is dangerous is fatally flawed._

 
I was listening to the part of her video where she tried to prove a point that if people who prepare the ingredients have to wear gloves and masks, then it is dangerous for us to us. I was thinking, well, if I had it my way, I'd want people who prepare my food to do the same! 

The whole silica controversy has caused a swarm of soldiers to seek youtube videos that talk about the Coastal scents powders. Xsparkage used to have a video recommending the CS silica powder but I can't find it up anymore. I think she took it down. I have a video myself but I bought my silica spheres from TKB trading, but I did mention that coastal scents carries them as well. I did mention in my video that silica has can cause lung disease, but there shouldn't be much alarm as long as you don't snort the stuff like coke. Well, I had some people who came to warn people of the dangers of specifically, the Coastal Scents silica. One person actually said, and I quote:

 Quote:

  Coastal Scents powder will give you a lung disease if inhaled overtime.  
 
I had to remind her how legally dangerous it is to make a statement like that without solid evidence. 

I do sympathize with Coastal Scents in that everyone seems to be pointing at them for having dangerous silica powder, when they are all the same. 

BUT, I believe that Coastal Scents are not professional and that they do not actually know about the ingredients they sell. CS actually discouraged the use of their silica powder to be used alone after they heard about silica being a carcinogen. Then they went back to say that it was safe. Had they been knowledgeable and professional in the very beginning, they could have wrote back to her saying something like:

Dear ____, 
Thank you for your concern about the safety of our silica microspheres. But ... whatever. 

I also heard that the shape of the silica (crystalline vs spherical) and the particle size (>1 µm) are factors when it comes to how safe the silica is. True?


----------



## astronaut (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Even water is deadly.  Scientists have discovered that if you inject a rat with two pints of water it dies.  Dangerous stuff, water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm part of the anti-DHMO coalition myselfs.


----------



## xpucu (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Wow that video was very interesting.I heard before that many people have many problems with their costumer service.
This is very unprofessional -* Coastal Scents Shame on you*


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I'm part of the anti-DHMO coalition myselfs._

 
It's not good to inahle either and long term skin exposure makes you all wrinkly.  Every tumour ever examined has been found to contain a high level of it.  

I say ban it!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Woah


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_You'll find sand in huuuuuuuuuuge quantities on the beach.  Every chemical we are exposed to in our daily lives is dangerous under certain circumstances.  

Even water is deadly.  Scientists have discovered that if you inject a rat with two pints of water it dies.  Dangerous stuff, water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just because the MSDS gives alarming information and suggests protective clothing for handling a chemical doesn't mean there's any real danger from the chemical in normal everyday use.

MSDSs exist so that those who work with the chemical can be protected against possible health risks.  It's partly a legal ass-covering exercise too.  

Don't let the scaremongering from those without a good scientific understanding put you off.  They may be genuinely concerned but they don't really know the subject they're talking about._

 
I 'm scared only because i'm working everyday with much more dangerous chemicals than the ones for everyday usage in my chem lab and i'm becoming a little paranoid XD i was talking about those chemicals (and the fear is making me suspicious against anything which has a chemical formula LOL)...It came to my mind talking about these things...though we wear proper protection clothing and stuff i'm always a little scared...but this is OT, sorry 

Anyway i quote almost everything you said in your previous post...
This is what i try to say sometimes also to natural products fanatics who say that everything which is not completely natural is not safe and is harmful...I think it's almost the same matter as the silica matter discussed here. I mean...many of natural compounds (as you made us all notice with very effective examples) are dangerous, many plants and herbal extracts too and it is to say that many of the products that all the "bio-fanatic" (not talking of anyone here, just someone i know it's like that) consider dangerous because they're made by chemical synthesys are just mimetics of natural compounds, the only difference is that they are produced in a lab because sometimes this is way cheaper than extracting and processing them from plants or microorganisms...
It always depends on usage and quantities, as also panda0410 said

I hope you understand what i wanted to say, sometimes my english plays tricks on me and it seems i'm talking mars language, mostly in these difficult-to-explain-matters LOL

EDIT: on the issue of masks and such: we wear them because some chemicals are harmful when we use them but after we process them they're not anymore and because we must do it by law. We receive the visit of sanitary employees every three months without notice in advance because they must control that we wear our self protection stuff ALWAYS in the lab, even if we're doing anything, as you enter a chemical lab you must wear protective clothes, gloves and glasses. This not necessary means that we're working with dangerous stuff (except with silica, i already said that it's harmful by inhalation but i'm noticing that almost everyone here knows this)


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Your English is really excellent - much better than many who claim it is their first language!

It is absolutely right to treat chemicals with respect and wear proper protective clothing when handling them.  It is also absolutely right to say that natural does not mean safe.  

Tetrodotoxin is 100% natural (puffer fish poison), Ricin (from castor beans) is 100% natural.  Both can be deadly in very small quantities.  There are countless synthetic chemicals _much_ safer than either of these.


----------



## user79 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_
(BTW yes I know that all the coastal scents pallets can be found on eBay from the source, but Id rather order from coastal scents. They are coming from china and the shipping is horrendous -- and long. I also am less likely to get a problem solved quickly if something goes awry. Sometimes it just pays to deal with the middle man. )_

 
Have you actually ordered any of these palettes from eBay? Because you're making a lot of assumptions here that aren't well-founded. I ordered 4 palettes from eBay from a Chinese seller (the same palettes that CS resells) and the service was extremely quick (9 days shipping time, that's faster than shipment from the USA!) and the total cost is still a lot cheaper than buying from CS. I don't know if I just lucked out, but I had _no problem_ with buying from eBay. I did a few videos on these palettes, if you want to see what seller I bought from.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Does coastal scents send Youtubers their products for review?

I don't think that I will be purchasing products from coastal scents.  I don't apprecaite any business bullying their customers._

 
Yes, CS and other companies send their products for free to popular Youtubers to review. Now, I'm not saying there's anything inherently wrong with that at all, it's good to get the word out on new products, but that's the main reason why CS has gotten so well known recently. However, now that we are finding out about their shady business practices, I personally feel that as a makeup artist, I cannot support this company, especially when these products are available online for much less and I don't have to worry about being badmouthed by some online CS mafia if I don't like the products.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Have you actually ordered any of these palettes from eBay? Because you're making a lot of assumptions here that aren't well-founded. I ordered 4 palettes from eBay from a Chinese seller (the same palettes that CS resells) and the service was extremely quick (9 days shipping time, that's faster than shipment from the USA!) and the total cost is still a lot cheaper than buying from CS. I don't know if I just lucked out, but I had no problem with buying from eBay. I did a few videos on these palettes, if you want to see what seller I bought from._

 
Yes I have actually.
I'm not saying that they're aren't some good sellers from over seas because i have my seller for brushes that I like who's shipping is good. When I ordered a few pallets back when I first got into make-up from an ebay seller overseas (with good feedback mind you) it took almost 2 weeks when I get my coastal scents orders within a week or less. Mind you, I'm in New York too so we do tend to get our things a bit faster being that we are a big city on the east coast. I cant imagine how long it would have taken if I lived in a small town in the us heartland. Alot of the times too I see that the shiping is more then the actual product. That is how they make their money. I also like having a number I can call to talk to a real person (i've never had to call CS but the option is there if I have to). This is just my personal opinion though -- not fact.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

I am shocked that Costal Scents would treat a customer like this!! Even with the fact that she has promoted their products and brought them many, many sales from doing so. If it was not for YouTube, that company would not be even half of what they are today!
  Seeing this video has guaranteed that Costal Scents has lost me as a customer for good! There is no way I would purchase that Silica Sphere crap anyways, but the sheer fact that they would call this girl out and accuse her of misinforming the world and calling her names is ludicrous, unwarranted and unprofessional. 
  I don't want to associate myself with a company like that in this day and time. It is very much a legitimate concern and there are articles above and beyond the World Wide Web that illustrate such health and safety concerns over such a product. No way would I order from a company that has complete lack of moral and judgment over legitimate concerns over this product. 
  For them to attack and chastise Erica for informing us about the potential dangers on a personal Vlog is ludicrous, unwarranted and unprofessional. She even defended these people!! They have proven themselves to be irresponsible in addressing the appropriate concerns about the product. Copy and pasting information from Wikipedia does not make these buffoons at Costal Scents any more informed than the next Joe Blow.
  If they gave a flying *&$! About the actual health concerns that people have, they would have addressed such concerns about the product in a reasonable and professional manner. Of course that is not even close to what they did! Just because FDA slaps a label on it, doesn’t mean someone can just smear it all over their body in any quantity, if a consumer does not know how to use the product correctly, Coastal Scents is liable for putting that customer in danger!
  Okay, I’m done with my rant I think. I just think in this day and age, companies like Costal Scents should nurture their relationship with the customer and not condemn them for questioning their products and their safety. This is our body people!!


----------



## Odette (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

May I suggest checking out " A Consumer's Dictionary of Cosmetics Ingredients" by Ruth Winter. It is quite thorough and lists what ingredients are harmful plus, the FDA's position on them.


----------



## JoannieCosme (Feb 16, 2009)

I hope everyone has watched this video, but if you have not, i am creating a link so that you can. Coastal Scents is now losing customers due to a controversy regarding a harmful carcinogen used in one of their powders. Please watch this video before using  or purchasing the product!!


YouTube - PLEASE WATCH!!!: Coastal Scents Called Me Ignorant!


----------



## zipperfire (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't have time to watch a vid--what is the component in question?


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Feb 16, 2009)

already being discussed.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

The thread at PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news gives you everything you need to know, including why the video is wrong about safety.


----------



## CreamPuffer (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_chemical A - ammonium?

Frankly I think the whole debate has been blown way out of proportion. Silica is quite common and used in SO many products including commercial lubricants and in car components. So are we all going to boycot our cars? Are mechanics and tradesmen going to stop using lubricants? I dont think so.... The real issue is inhalation - I have a medical background and silicosis occurs almost exclusively in miners.... the scale of risk for use in cosmetics isnt remotely the same.

As for the companys response, it could have been handled much better. I dont buy their items, never have, but am not likely to now either._

 
I completely agree that the debate regarding silica had blown out of proportion. But the reason people do not want to buy from them anymore is because of the way they handle issues.  The youtube girl never claimed she was a chemist or whatever, she just gave a warning and told people do  their own research.  The fact that coastal scents went after her like that was extremely unprofessional and this was not the first time they did it either.  I personally don't want to buy from them because the owner is an ass who doesn't know how to properly treat her customers.  

Also there were other situation where people ended up with strange cc charges after ordering from coastal scent.  The odd thing was that charges were coming from the same state and city as where coastal scents is located.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In addition, another girl had her card charged 2 and when she called the so called rep was so rude that she actually called her a liar and  hung up on her.  The only way she got the extra charge off was after disputing it with her cc company.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 16, 2009)

Okay. Does anyone know what the difference between the MUFE HD powder and the Coastal Scents Silica powder is?


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Effectively none.  They are both silica powder but that is _NOT DANGEROUS_ in normal cosmetic use.  It's only hazardous if you inhale it and you shouldn't be snorting it when you are applying it.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Effectively none.  They are both silica powder but that is NOT DANGEROUS in normal cosmetic use.  It's only hazardous if you inhale it and you shouldn't be snorting it when you are applying it._

 

(Thank-you!)

As far as I'm concerned, I respect make up for ever as a company, I respect their testing practices, their stance on not testing on animals, and I respect their company history. I guarantee you that the MUFE powder had to go through many tests and screenings before it was released to consumers, there is no way that a company as large as MUFE would put out a product that left them liable to lawsuits.

_People say plastic water bottles give you cancer._
Just sayin'.

As far as coastal scents go - they are unprofessional. 
But until I hear more solid evidence and proper research - I won't be giving up my HD powder.


There are hundreds of products we use in everyday life that would be lethal to us in the wrong or improperly processed quantities.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_(Thank-you!)

As far as I'm concerned, I respect make up for ever as a company, I respect their testing practices, their stance on not testing on animals, and I respect their company history. I guarantee you that the MUFE powder had to go through many tests and screenings before it was released to consumers, there is no way that a company as large as MUFE would put out a product that left them liable to lawsuits.

People say plastic water bottles give you cancer.
Just sayin'.

As far as coastal scents go - they are unprofessional. 
But until I hear more solid evidence and proper research - I won't be giving up my HD powder.


There are hundreds of products we use in everyday life that would be lethal to us in the wrong or improperly processed quantities._

 
Chemically the MUFE HD Powder and Coastal Scent's Silica Sphere powder are identical.  They are pure silica of a similar particle size.  There is zero difference in risk from using these two products.  The only difference is in how the companies deal with their customers and professionalism.

There is no risk difference.  Period.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Chemically the MUFE HD Powder and Coastal Scent's Silica Sphere powder are identical.  They are pure silica of a similar particle size.  There is zero difference in risk from using these two products.  The only difference is in how the companies deal with their customers and professionalism.

There is no risk difference.  Period._

 
I hear you, I was only referring to MUFE because that is the product I have experience with.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 16, 2009)

It saddens me how few people tried to investigate the source of this information or think for themselves. Just because someone said so on you tube doesn't mean it's true.


----------



## CreamPuffer (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_
Even water is deadly.  Scientists have discovered that if you inject a rat with two pints of water it dies.  Dangerous stuff, water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



._

 

A lot of thing in excess can be very dangerous.  Things you usually deemed safe or never though about.  As far as water there have been a number of cases were people have died due to intaking too much water.  There is a limit to how much water the body can take in and if it too much, your system will get flushed out.  Sad but true.


----------



## user79 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think most people are taking issue with the professionalism of how an online company has handled this, it's not only about the product, it's how the owners of the company chose to defend their actions...


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_It saddens me how few people tried to investigate the source of this information or think for themselves. Just because someone said so on you tube doesn't mean it's true._

 

I agree completely. When I watched that first video, sure shes a nice girl, but she admitted that the first info she found was just on a forum... there are many people who believe many things that aren't true, thats why I won't stop using the product until I come across real research from scientists and doctors, or until the product is recalled. Im emailing MUFE today just to see what kind of documentation they can provide me with as far as the powder goes, just out of curiousity.


----------



## CreamPuffer (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I hear you, I was only referring to MUFE because that is the product I have experience with._

 

That may be true.  But then again, you don't know where coastal scents gets their silica. There is a possibility that it can be tainted and if that's the case then well that can be very dangerous.  (ok, maybe that was incorrect to say but there have been a lot of product recalled and all of them were FDA approved as well)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_It saddens me how few people tried to investigate the source of this information or think for themselves. Just because someone said so on you tube doesn't mean it's true._

 
Once again, the girl never claimed she was a scientist or anything.  She decided to share some information she came upon and it was a legitimate concern. She even advised people to do their own research. The whole situation got out of control after CC handled it extremely unprofessionally.  Also those people don't know what they are doing or what silica is exactly as proven by their erratic ever changing disclaimer of the powder on their own website.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think most people are taking issue with the professionalism of how an online company has handled this, it's not only about the product, it's how the owners of the company chose to defend their actions..._

 
This thread has been merged with two others which were concerned primarily with product safety and that's the sensationalist twist being used to promote the story.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CreamPuffer* 

 
_That may be true.  But then again, you don't know where coastal scents gets their silica. There is a possibility that it can be tainted and if that's the case then well that can be very dangerous._

 
Coastal Scents uses cosmetic grade silica.  It isn't tainted.  You can read an ingredient analysis report here

The product is cosmetic grade and FDA approved for cosmetic use.

It must pass the following specifications;

 Quote:

  Test Name Specification Test Methods
Appearance Spherical Shaped White Powder Visual
Odor None Organoleptic
Loss on Drying, % Min : 0 - Max : 7 1hrs. @ 105°C
Microbiology Less Than 100 Organisms Per Gram With Current USP Microbial Limit Test
No Pathogens  
Loss on Ignition, % Min : 0 - Max : 18 3hrs. @ 500°C
Average Particle Size, µm Min : 10 - Max : 14 Coulter Counter Model TA-II
Particle Size Range, µm Min : 2 - Max : 20 Light Scattering Sizer
Arsenic, ppm Min : 0 - Max : 2 CTFA Method F 1-1, Silver
  Diethyldithiocarbamate
Lead, ppm Min : 0 - Max : 10 Weak Acid Extraction AA Method
Oil Absorption, g. / 100g. Min : 125 - Max : 140 ASTM Method D281-84
Linseed Oil  
SiO2, % Min : 98 - Max : 100 JSCI Method
Specific Surface Area, m2/g Min : 728 - Max : 928 Singlepoint BET  
 
Please let's have no more uninformed scaremongering about safety.


----------



## Meisje (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not really concerned about the safety aspect at this point, but I'm really sad CS would treat a customer like that. It doesn't seem like much forethought went into attacking this customer, because this will likely have serious financial repercussions in terms of lost orders.

CS has been growing steadily and maybe this would be a good time for them to consult a professional publicist for help dealing with this kind of thing, to ensure disagreements are handled in a more diplomatic manner.


----------



## radarlove (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_
The problem with data from an MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) is that you have to have some scientific background to understand it and I don't think the girl in the YouTube does.  A little knowledge is a dangerous thing._

 
This is indeed true! Just because something says hazardous on the MSDS does not mean it is at all dangerous at average levels of exposure. I remember this from my organic chemistry classes in university - common compounds like salt (as mentioned) and vanillin are listed as hazardous. It depends very much on concentration, exposure level, etc. The MSDS should be read with these things in mind and are not necessarily good indicators of risks associated with common use.

That said, I'll never order from Coastal Scents because a) you don't treat a customer that way, b) their website seems shady/their products are cheap and too good to be true.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_
*THERE IS NO HEALTH RISK TO CONSUMERS WHO USE COASTAL SCENTS SILICA SPHERES POWDER SENSIBLY.

If you snort it, you're on your own!*_

 
Wow, you're smart, funny _and _have 'great assets'!


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Effectively none. They are both silica powder but that is NOT DANGEROUS in normal cosmetic use. It's only hazardous if you inhale it and you shouldn't be snorting it when you are applying it._

 
What about skin contact? Isn't that what the MSDS said, that it's a skin irritant? Or was I reading the wrong one?


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Common salt is a skin irritant, talc is a skin irritant.  The vast majority of people will be able to go to the beach (where the sand is mostly silica) and get no skin irritation from it _or_ the salt in the seawater.

Reactions are very rare and most likely harmless.  Think of the MSDS as giving the very _worst_ case scenario and giving advice for that.  

Imagine what would happen if one person in ten thousand gets a reaction to prolonged skin contact (I have no idea what the actual incidence of reactions is) but that one person happened to work in a manufacturing plant where silica powder was used and the employer hadn't provided protective clothing in accordance with the MSDS recommendations.  Can you spell lawsuit?

However uncommon reactions are, the MSDS still has to take into account the fact that they _may_ happen.  It errs on the side of caution, always.

You have far more dangerous chemicals in your cupboards at home.


----------



## carlierae26 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Common salt is a skin irritant, talc is a skin irritant.  The vast majority of people will be able to go to the beach (where the sand is mostly silica) and get no skin irritation from it or the salt in the seawater.

Reactions are very rare and most likely harmless.  Think of the MSDS as giving the very worst case scenario and giving advice for that.  

Imagine what would happen if one person in ten thousand gets a reaction to prolonged skin contact (I have no idea what the actual incidence of reactions is) but that one person happened to work in a manufacturing plant where silica powder was used and the employer hadn't provided protective clothing in accordance with the MSDS recommendations.  Can you spell lawsuit?

However uncommon reactions are, the MSDS still has to take into account the fact that they may happen.  It errs on the side of caution, always.

You have far more dangerous chemicals in your cupboards at home._

 
This is such a fine powder, it's bound to create clouds of dust that's easily breathed in.  You can't control how much of this stuff is airborne, nor can you control (with out ventilation) how much is breathed in.  How much can you breath in with out it harming you? If there's any chance of harm, then it should be pulled off the shelf.  Or, at the very least, a warning should be issued on the package to not breath this stuff... and let us as consumers, take that risk with out harm to the company that produced this stuff.  And since this is fine powder, you can easily "snort" this stuff.

But I think the hype is more about the treatment versus the product.  I've heard a few horror stories about CS.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlierae26* 

 
_ And since this is fine powder, you can easily "snort" this stuff.

I've heard a few horror stories about CS._

 
forms a fine line and readies straw...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's like crack man, no wonder we are addicted.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_forms a fine line and readies straw...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's like crack man, no wonder we are addicted._

 

*pulls out her mac gift card... crushes and separates silica powder*


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_forms a fine line and readies straw...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's like crack man, no wonder we are addicted._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_*pulls out her mac gift card... crushes and separates silica powder*





_

 
lolololol! Thats 2 funny


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlierae26* 

 
_This is such a fine powder, it's bound to create clouds of dust that's easily breathed in.  You can't control how much of this stuff is airborne, nor can you control (with out ventilation) how much is breathed in.  How much can you breath in with out it harming you? If there's any chance of harm, then it should be pulled off the shelf._

 
You _can_ control how much silica powder from makeup you breathe in.  You can exhale while applying it if it upsets you, you can apply it with a good brush rather than a very fluffy powder puff and then don't breathe in while you brush the excess off.

You _cannot_ control what grain size there is on a beach - some of the dust particles will be finer than silica powder used in cosmetics.  Sand carries the same hazards as silica powder - see the MSDS for washed, dried sand here. Using a silica based makeup powder as intended indoors is going to stir up a whole load less breathable fine particle dust than being on a beach in a strong wind.

Don't breathe the powder in as you apply it and don't snort it.  You'll be fine.

How many people died in the whole of the USA as a result of occupational exposure to silica dust?  In 2004 this was 166 [Data source].  How many people were shot dead in the USA in a comparable period?  In 2005 the number of people killed in firearms incidents was 30,694 [Date source]

What about death from automobile accidents?  In 2005 it was 43,510 [Data source]

So; you are 185 times more likely to be shot dead than you are likely to die from exposure to silica on industrial levels as part of your work.  As a consumer using makeup as directed your exposure to silica dust is very much lower than industrial workers are exposed to.

You are 262 times more likely to be killed in an automobile accident than you are to be killed by heavy occupational exposure to silica.

I hope this puts the relative risks in perspective.


----------



## traxter (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlierae26* 

 
_This is such a fine powder, it's bound to create clouds of dust that's easily breathed in.  You can't control how much of this stuff is airborne, nor can you control (with out ventilation) how much is breathed in.  How much can you breath in with out it harming you? If there's any chance of harm, then it should be pulled off the shelf.  Or, at the very least, a warning should be issued on the package to not breath this stuff... and let us as consumers, take that risk with out harm to the company that produced this stuff.  And since this is fine powder, you can easily "snort" this stuff.

But I think the hype is more about the treatment versus the product.  I've heard a few horror stories about CS._

 
I TOTALLY AGREE! If you are using this product everyday...you are bound to inhale it. It's sooo fine..much finer than salt or even mineral veil..I don't see how it can be safe to inhale.

I don't think 100% silica has been tested for safety in use of cosmetics. 
In the US..cosmetics are not required to be tested to be sold over the counter. And in California I heard there is a proposition to ban silica.

Also how can Coastal Scents sell customers Silica to use cosmetically ..when EVEN ON THEIR OWN WEBSITE..IT"S LISTED AS AN INGREDIENT TO ADD TO OTHER POWDERS. ITS LISTED AS A FILLER.. NOT AS A FINISHED COSMETIC FOR USE AS A FINISHING POWDER. So who knows how this has been processed..? 
YOU RECEIVE A PLASTIC JAR WITH POWDER AND NO ACTUAL INGREDIENTS LIST FROM THEM OR WARNING LABELS.

THIS TO ME IS UNPROFESSIONAL. Sorry to type in all caps..but it makes me so mad!

The Point of Erin's video is being lost here..She clearly points out that MUFE sells HD Powder and not a cosmetic filler that CS has listed on their website. Silica can be processed and combined with other powders ..and customers do not know what they are getting. Instead they are getting BAD CUSTOMER SERVICE FROM COASTAL SCENTS.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Talking of white powders, I used to work with someone who who snorted white powder occasionally.  One evening after getting drunk he was introduced to Tequila for the first time drunk as per the description of "Tequila cruda" here with salt on the back of his hand.  Well, when the word "go" was shouted, he snorted the salt out of habit.  _That_ made his eyes water!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_You can control how much silica powder from makeup you breathe in. You can exhale while applying it if it upsets you, you can apply it with a good brush rather than a very fluffy powder puff and then don't breathe in while you brush the excess off._

 
It is better to exhale, powder all over your nose hairs really is not attractive.

But it smeellls so good *sniff sniff sniff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




crap, one down!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_It is better to exhale, powder all over your nose hairs really is not attractive.

But it smeellls so good *sniff sniff sniff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




crap, one down!_

 





  Sooo funny!


----------



## traxter (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I guess it's funny..but I REALLY DON"T WANT TO INHALE 100% SILICA..and it's SAD that Coastal Scents doesn't care enough about it's customers to provide proper labels and warnings!!


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 16, 2009)

I have one brush from Coastal Scents and was planning on ordering a few more this week, but there has been something in my head telling me not to. I know it's the powder's thats caused the controversy, but who knows if their brushes are being contaminated to. SO glad I listen to the little chatter going on inside of my head.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *traxter* 

 
_Well I guess it's funny..but I REALLY DON"T WANT TO INHALE 100% SILICA..and it's SAD that Coastal Scents doesn't care enough about it's customers to provide proper labels and warnings!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












_

 
What kind of labeling:


Contains 100% silica which poses absolutely no risk to you unless used in a fashion other than for cosmetic purposes.

Do not snort under any circumstance... we do not care how yummy our products smell or how intoxicated you may be while prepartying to go out for the night.
__________________________________________________  _________________
Damned these big ol fluffy brushes and the amount of finely milled powders they can hold!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *traxter* 

 
_ And in California I heard there is a proposition to ban silica.
_

 
As I hear the distant cries from the ladies in Orange County...


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *traxter* 

 
_Well I guess it's funny..but I REALLY DON"T WANT TO INHALE 100% SILICA..and it's SAD that Coastal Scents doesn't care enough about it's customers to provide proper labels and warnings!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
If you inhale 100% silica it's because you've chosen to.  Except in very rare cases you should be able to apply powder around your nose and mouth while holding your breath and not inhaling.

Don't have a go at Coastal Scents because they use silica powder.  MUFE HD Powder is also 100% silica powder.  Oodles of M·A·C products use silica powder as an ingredient too.  

Coastal Scents _does_ put full MSDS information on its website.  Does M·A·C do that? No.  Does MUFE do that?  No.

I am absolutely 100% happy defending the safety of Coastal Scents products.  I cannot defend the way they dealt with a customer though.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_I know it's the powder's thats caused the controversy, but who knows if their brushes are being contaminated to. SO glad I listen to the little chatter going on inside of my head._

 
The powder certainly isn't contaminated so why should the brushes be?


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 16, 2009)

I've ordered once from CS and all went OK, I wasn't impressed about all the products but the experience was not negative. But this incident (and others) has made me decide that I won't be purchasing from them again. I will find other sources to get me my stuff and wont use a company that badmouths their customers from having a opinion.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_The powder certainly isn't contaminated so why should the brushes be?_

 
She's listening to the chatter in her head, maybe you shouldn't disturb her.


----------



## almmaaa (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

I'm glad she defended herself.  Coastal Scents also attacked another youtube guru Makeupsquare.  I am glad she made that video.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_I'm glad she defended herself. Coastal Scents also attacked another youtube guru Makeupsquare. I am glad she made that video._

 
I am also glad she defended herself and got the word out that CS does not handle affairs appropriately.

But she really should have done more research before going on her tirade. Because not only does it look bad on CS but it does on her now also. 

I wouldn't be surprised if a cease and desist or some order isn't put out for tainting their product image. I can fully understand that their code of conduct is highly inappropiate but to bad mouth a product and put that kind of fear into consumers can also have it's back lash.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 16, 2009)

I mean, whether or not there is a true danger for product use, that is a really immature way to confront a problem with a customer who is sincerely concerned about product safety.  It's not like she was starting some sort of malicious smear campaign against the company's products.  I don't have a problem using silica but I do have a problem with buying products from a company that insults its customers.


----------



## user79 (Feb 16, 2009)

She wasn't bad mouthing a product at all, she was raising a concern as a concerned customer and spurning on viewers to look into the issue and to do some research before buying. The people who were badmouthing were those affiliated with CS, instead of just replying to the concerns of customers in a rational, and professional manner.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 16, 2009)

I had been considering ordering a few things from CS, now I will never give them by my business.  Thank you


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_She wasn't bad mouthing a product at all, she was raising a concern as a concerned customer and spurning on viewers to look into the issue and to do some research before buying. The people who were badmouthing were those affiliated with CS, instead of just replying to the concerns of customers in a rational, and professional manner._

 
So why is everyone just now concerned with breathing in these spheres?

Sorry I am in a slap happy type of mood some info could have possibly flown over my head, catch it for me if you may.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 16, 2009)

I watched it when it first got posted and then watched it again just a few minutes ago. Seems to me like she came off rather vindictive.

To my knowledge what she just did could merit legal action. With Coastal Scents winning. I could be wrong.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm quite ambivalent on this question because is a 'wtf' topic for me since I started makeup. 
The perception people have of the words CHEMICAL, NATURAL and MINERAL just for fun... I mean: don't you people understand some can be the 3 at the same time? and like.. a lot of things can qualify?

I see all the raves about mineral makeup but mineral makeup isn't less dangerous or better for you then a ''chemical'' one.  Both can be great or dangerous depending what you put in it and where the components come from, because they could have been expose to other harmful stuff.

How many times did I read post with people saying: OMG this is a counterfeit eye shadow you shouldn't put that on your eyes who knows whats in there!!!!.. Guess what.. there's about the same things in every cheap eyeshadow, they don't throw in cyanide for fun.  Basic cheap eyeshadow from china that's all.

Peopleplease learn a little more about what is in your life, what you are, what you need... basic science knowledge could benefit every people on earth. and life would be better I'm sure.


That said:
My concern for the coastal scent silica powder is the size of it.  This powder act as if it was the same size as spores: when you shake it a bit, or move it, or open the jar , it literally makes a cloud. That what still bothers me even after the : yes silica is not harmful if not inhaled.. so what about that?

Hell I think now I'll have to do a research on pubmed before I know if I can use that.


And yeah absolutely : DHMO is dangerous.

Oh and about coastal scents: I only asked them one question once and they were very rude, didn't buy from them since then.
(Was having an issue, couldn't select other shipping method then a ridiculously priced one even if other better one where showing available.. They answered me rudely to just select an other one.. Yeah like if I didn't try that 30 times before contacting them..)


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Feb 16, 2009)

omg i'm never buying from coastal scents. thanks for the heads up OP


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 16, 2009)

Something tells me this proprietor of Coastal Scents is going to _*really*_ regret the way she handled business. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They may think 'what's one less customer?', but one person's experience can really be telling of how they as a company conduct themselves, and cause  many would-be or current customers to look elsewhere. 

What a shame.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

This will have lost them dozens, if not hundreds, of customers - many of whom have been lost for the _wrong_ reason (product safety) rather than bad customer service.

Coastal Scents is a young company and it's still learning.  This will be a good but expensive learning experience for them.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 16, 2009)

Silica in cosmetics. 

read that it should clear up any outstanding concerns about silica in cosmetics. bottom line: silica is safe in the form it is being used in cosmetics. she sites her sources. there is not health risks regarding silica for cosmetic use.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_It saddens me how few people tried to investigate the source of this information or think for themselves. Just because someone said so on you tube doesn't mean it's true._

 
Absolutely. Lack of education and/or misinformation can do more harm than good, and hype & sensationalism is almost always the end result.....

Nobody doubts the genuine concern, but a little more thought and perhaps some COMPRREHENSIVE research might have been done before this posted so publicly on youtube. 

I have to agree with others when it was said that this almost amounts to slander, and while I may not agree with the way the company handled this, she could well find herself in hot legal water for having done it; and I am almost as sure that CS would win.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Please let's have no more uninformed scaremongering about safety._

 
Amen to that.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 16, 2009)

so it _was _Silica that whitney houston was all cracked out on!! dammit!! *shakes fist* i knew it!! she's way too rich for crack! i'll be damned..


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 16, 2009)

^^^ You're crazy as HELL!!!!!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't believe how unprofessional and "shady"(with changing the warning I guess you could call it regarding the silica powder on their site) CS was. That is no way for ANY business to be run. They didn't just lose one customer, they lost way more. Because this person is gonna hear about it and tell their friends and then family and so forth. Word of mouth can spread like wild fire. 

I have personally never ordered from CS before but I had been thinking about ordering some unrefined shea butter off of them when I seen it listed on the site. I had heard a lot of people talk about CS and buy a lot of their products so I thought it may of been a good idea to order from a company that many others have been familiar with. But nope not now.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninaxmac* 

 
_I have one brush from Coastal Scents and was planning on ordering a few more this week, but there has been something in my head telling me not to. I know it's the powder's thats caused the controversy, but who knows if their brushes are being contaminated to. SO glad I listen to the little chatter going on inside of my head._

 

Okay, lets get our facts straight: nothing is contaminated!

and the brushes are not made by coastal scents! they are from Crown Brush company, a company that in my books have a very good reputation, and I own 25 brushes and a brush belt from Crown Brush. Lets not start pointing fingers at things that don't need to be pointed at.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlierae26* 

 
_Or, at the very least, a warning should be issued on the package to not breath this stuff... and let us as consumers, take that risk with out harm to the company that produced this stuff.  And since this is fine powder, you can easily "snort" this stuff._

 
When I bought my Silica powder from TKB trading, there was a warning label stating not to inhale the dust. Not sure if CS has the same label, but I heard MUFE doesn't have a warning label...


----------



## astronaut (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *traxter* 

 
_
Also how can Coastal Scents sell customers Silica to use cosmetically ..when EVEN ON THEIR OWN WEBSITE..IT"S LISTED AS AN INGREDIENT TO ADD TO OTHER POWDERS. ITS LISTED AS A FILLER.. NOT AS A FINISHED COSMETIC FOR USE AS A FINISHING POWDER. So who knows how this has been processed..? 
YOU RECEIVE A PLASTIC JAR WITH POWDER AND NO ACTUAL INGREDIENTS LIST FROM THEM OR WARNING LABELS.
_

 
MUFE Silica = spherical silica ~ 7 µm* (according to a MUFE MUA on HSN. Youtube video available)
TKB Trading Silica = spherical silica ~ 5 µm* (according to their website)
Costal Scents Silica = spherical silica ~ 10-14 µm* (I think, according to their website)

*average 

Ingredients for all powders = silicone dioxide. What else is there to list?


----------



## meeta (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi all, my mother creates makeup for a pretty large makeup company, so I asked her about this, figuring she might know something that would be helpful. She said that there is both commercial and cosmetic grade silica, and that cosmetic silica undergoes pretty rigorous, frequent testing, is FDA approved, and is safe to use. She said that the inhalation precautions are the same for silica as they are for talc and mica. All three are only unsafe when inhaled in extremely large doses, like if there was a misshap in a manufacturing plant and 1 ton of powder filled an enclosed space. She says that talc is actually currently more controversial than both silica and mica, as there has been a recent study where some rats were adversely affected by it.

According to her, U.S. FDA approved cosmetic grade silica and mica are perfectly safe. The problem is that because coastal scents' makeup is made in china, we can't know if its ingredients have been FDA approved. They could potentially use commercial grade silica or silica that hasnt met the US cosmetic silica standards.

Don't know if that helped much, but that's what i got


----------



## astronaut (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meeta* 

 
_The problem is that because coastal scents' makeup is made in china, we can't know if its ingredients have been FDA approved. They could potentially use commercial grade silica or silica that hasnt met the US cosmetic silica standards._

 
How do we know that they get their ingredients from China? I know their palettes are from China, but I don't think they say where the ingredients come from, do they?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meeta* 

 
_Hi all, my mother creates makeup for a pretty large makeup company, so I asked her about this, figuring she might know something that would be helpful. She said that there is both commercial and cosmetic grade silica, and that cosmetic silica undergoes pretty rigorous, frequent testing, is FDA approved, and is safe to use. She said that the inhalation precautions are the same for silica as they are for talc and mica. All three are only unsafe when inhaled in extremely large doses, like if there was a misshap in a manufacturing plant and 1 ton of powder filled an enclosed space. She says that talc is actually currently more controversial than both silica and mica, as there has been a recent study where some rats were adversely affected by it.

According to her, U.S. FDA approved cosmetic grade silica and mica are perfectly safe. The problem is that because coastal scents' makeup is made in china, we can't know if its ingredients have been FDA approved. They could potentially use commercial grade silica or silica that hasnt met the US cosmetic silica standards.

Don't know if that helped much, but that's what i got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is why I guess I don't buy makeup from smaller companies that aren't able to afford all that special testing. I know it still doesn't completely guarantee that whatever I'm putting on my face isn't going to cause problems but I feel like it lowers the chances of that tremendously. This may or may not be true, but it makes me feel better and a bit more reassured lol.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meeta* 

 
_The problem is that because coastal scents' makeup is made in china, we can't know if its ingredients have been FDA approved. They could potentially use commercial grade silica or silica that hasnt met the US cosmetic silica standards._

 
I've already posted a link to a full analysis of the silica used by Coastal Scents and it's well within the required purity levels.  You can see it here


----------



## meeta (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_How do we know that they get their ingredients from China? I know their palettes are from China, but I don't think they say where the ingredients come from, do they?_

 
My mistake, I assumed the ingredients were from China, but I don't know whether they are international or not. Her thoughts on silica etc applied to any ingredients from outside of the United States.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I've already posted a link to a full analysis of the silica used by Coastal Scents and it's well within the required purity levels. You can see it here_

 
I just read the first page of this thread, then asked my mother for her analysis of silica and safety, and posted. So I hadn't looked at your link. She just checked out your link, and she agrees that the analysis meets guidelines.

Again, all I was trying to do was provide an unbiased opinion from someone with knowledge of silica and safety, and what potential hazards there could be from a company that sold silica. Seacrest out


----------



## candicenoelle (Feb 17, 2009)

Found more info on this "controversy" from The Beauty Brains

 Quote:

 Is Silica Powder in MakeUp Forever HD powder dangerous?
 *
HeyHazelHazel…*Recently I’ve heard that silica powder, like Coastal Scent’s silica powder spheres can cause Silicosis. I thought it was the same thing as Make Up Forever’s HD powder, which is also listed it’s ingredients as 100% mineral silica powder. Are they really the same? Are either of them going to cause Silicosis if I breath them? Both of them float around in the air really easily when you open their jars.

*
The Right Brain replies: *
For those of our readers who aren’t familiar with Silicosis, it’s a lung condition caused crystalline silica is inhaled. This chemical is toxic to the lining of the lung and causes a strong inflammatory response.  Over time this inflammation causes the lung tissue to become thickened and scarred. Symptoms of Silicosis include: chronic dry cough, shortness of breath, loss of appetite, trouble sleeping and nails with a bluish tint. But before you start thinking this blog is called the Bronchial Brains, let’s get back to cosmetics. 


*Mineral Makeup*
Fortunately for those of us who love mineral makeup, the kind of silica powder used in cosmetics is not a problem. Hydrated silica (aka silicone dioxide) is a mineral used in many mineral makeup products including Makeup Forever HD and Coastal Scents. This type of silica doesn’t react with lung tissue like the crystalline form does so these products are safe to use.  As Forum member Guiness pointed out, additional information on hydrated silica can be found at Cosmeticsinfo.org. So you can stop fuming about your foundation. 


*The Beauty Brains bottom line*
We’re glad we can help clarify the difference between confusing chemicals. There are many kinds of chemicals with similar names and sometimes it takes a chemist to really tell them apart. That’s what we’re hear for!


----------



## Phillygirl (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: PLEASE READ:about coastal scents(very bad news)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xpucu* 

 
_Wow that video was very interesting.I heard before that many people have many problems with their costumer service.
This is very unprofessional -* Coastal Scents Shame on you*



_

 
I'm not so sure about the health risks but I will play it safe and just not buy it. I'm more concerned about the customer service here more than anything. Who wants to deal with that?


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

btw, i dont think being called ignorant is necessarily an insult. its an honest word to be used when someone is talking about something and they dont have ALL the facts. i'm not gonna stop shopping at coastal scents because of all this drama. its not like kathy called her a bitch.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_btw, i dont think being called ignorant is necessarily an insult. its an honest word to be used when someone is talking about something and they dont have ALL the facts. i'm not gonna stop shopping at coastal scents because of all this drama. its not like kathy called her a bitch._

 
i dont really think so either. its still unprofessional...kathy should have just stayed out of it. 
but the girl IS ignorant in this instance.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

i dunno, if it were me, i would probably have to correct the issue too. like, if someone were blasting your product isn't safe when it is, you kinda have to say something. kathy is a presence on youtube also, so for her to not say anything would make it seem as though that chick was right (i dont know her name, sorry). she's well within her rights to rate her a 1 or reply with a rebuttal. it may seem childish/unprofessional, but i would rather her say something than not.


----------



## Meisje (Feb 17, 2009)

I think CS's reply could have been phrased better. Would MAC reply that way?


----------



## Phillygirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_btw, i dont think being called ignorant is necessarily an insult. its an honest word to be used when someone is talking about something and they dont have ALL the facts. i'm not gonna stop shopping at coastal scents because of all this drama. its not like kathy called her a bitch._

 
your right , it is not necessarily an insult but the way it was said/written it was meant to be an insult. This is not the 1st time this person was rude and just by how she commented on a past video shows how childish she is. I personally would not want to give someone like that my business.  People are very divided over the whole issue and it is sad how many people she lost as customers and future customers.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

i need to go read what she replied with, cuz i didnt see it.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 17, 2009)

Customer service aside, I think its really sad that CS has lost a ton of customers due to concerns about their product safety... even though its thoroughly been proved that there is no risk, but now they have lost many customers due to this safety scandal, due to fear mongering, and due to folks making accusations before they do the proper research.

And I feel bad for the girl who so strongly made those videos saying that they wear suits and masks, not for cosmetic grade silica... she fought pretty hard for something that she did not have hard facts about.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_That is why I guess I don't buy makeup from smaller companies that aren't able to afford all that special testing. I know it still doesn't completely guarantee that whatever I'm putting on my face isn't going to cause problems but I feel like it lowers the chances of that tremendously. This may or may not be true, but it makes me feel better and a bit more reassured lol._

 
It's not true - it all comes from the same places that require it to meet the same standards.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlierae26* 

 
_This is such a fine powder, it's bound to create clouds of dust that's easily breathed in.  You can't control how much of this stuff is airborne, nor can you control (with out ventilation) how much is breathed in.  How much can you breath in with out it harming you? If there's any chance of harm, then it should be pulled off the shelf.  Or, at the very least, a warning should be issued on the package to not breath this stuff... and let us as consumers, take that risk with out harm to the company that produced this stuff.  And since this is fine powder, you can easily "snort" this stuff.

But I think the hype is more about the treatment versus the product.  I've heard a few horror stories about CS._

 
This stuff isn't even dangerous if you inhaled a jar of it, sorry.
Is Silica Powder in MakeUp Forever HD powder dangerous? | The Beauty Brains


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i dunno, if it were me, i would probably have to correct the issue too. like, if someone were blasting your product isn't safe when it is, you kinda have to say something. kathy is a presence on youtube also, so for her to not say anything would make it seem as though that chick was right (i dont know her name, sorry). she's well within her rights to rate her a 1 or reply with a rebuttal. it may seem childish/unprofessional, but i would rather her say something than not._

 
Kathy was well within her right to reply, but the focus of her reply was misdirected.  Instead of consumer education about the confusion of the shared common name "silica" and acknowledging the fear that it might cause, she blasted a former loyal customer and lost many others in the process.


----------



## Phillygirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Kathy was well within her right to reply, but the focus of her reply was misdirected.  Instead of consumer education about the confusion of the shared common name "silica" and acknowledging the fear that it might cause, she blasted a former loyal customer and lost many others in the process._

 
I agree which is why it is sad.


----------



## Willa (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Customer service aside, I think its really sad that CS has lost a ton of customers due to concerns about their product safety... even though its thoroughly been proved that there is no risk, but now they have lost many customers due to this safety scandal, due to fear mongering, and due to folks making accusations before they do the proper research.

And I feel bad for the girl who so strongly made those videos saying that they wear suits and masks, not for cosmetic grade silica... she fought pretty hard for something that she did not have hard facts about._

 
She was probably so mad that she brought it up in the subject just to create some kind of ''double'' controversy, aside from how she'd been treated... 

She was also supposed to remove ALL her videos one hour after she made the last one... Last time I checked, they were still there.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_She was probably so mad that she brought it up in the subject just to create some kind of ''double'' controversy, aside from how she'd been treated... 

She was also supposed to remove ALL her videos one hour after she made the last one... Last time I checked, they were still there.




_

 
That is true,

I definitely understand why she felt the need to bring up the silica thing again, but, she was wrong - and I feel bad for her that she fought so hard and so publicly, for something that she hadn't done enough research about.


----------



## amyzon (Feb 17, 2009)

In regards to several comments... Legal action, _really?_  This girl posted a YouTube video discussing her experience expressing concerns in regard to a product and Coastal Scents very apparent disregard for her inquiry; she did not begin a smear campaign against Coastal Scents.  There is a _huge_ difference.  Why would she be sued for relating her experience with a company on a website?  It's free speech and it would be absolutely ridiculous for her to fear legal action.  She didn't run to the press and slander the company.  Not to mention what exactly would Coastal Scents stand to gain from it?  They're not a huge corporation with some stellar public reputation to protect, and this YouTube girl has nothing to hand over to them!  Just sayin.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_In regards to several comments... Legal action, really? This girl posted a YouTube video discussing her experience expressing concerns in regard to a product and Coastal Scents very apparent disregard for her inquiry; she did not begin a smear campaign against Coastal Scents. There is a huge difference. Why would she be sued for relating her experience with a company on a website? It's free speech and it would be absolutely ridiculous for her to fear legal action. She didn't run to the press and slander the company. Not to mention what exactly would Coastal Scents stand to gain from it? They're not a huge corporation with some stellar public reputation to protect, and this YouTube girl has nothing to hand over to them! Just sayin._

 
(Customer service aside) - 

That's all fair and well, but consider the sheer number of customers that CS will loose due to fear over their product safety? You can see in the comments on that girls video and youtube page, comment after comment of people publicly declaring they will never purchase from CS again, that they are afraid of their products and that they might be contaminated, and that they are throwing out all of their CS products. From the companies point of view - this one video alone and the false information regarding product safety that is broadcast in it - could have a huge effect on their sales. I'm not saying I think legal action is the answer, but you can understand where they would get that idea from.


----------



## Phillygirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_She was probably so mad that she brought it up in the subject just to create some kind of ''double'' controversy, aside from how she'd been treated... 

She was also supposed to remove ALL her videos one hour after she made the last one... Last time I checked, they were still there.




_

 
what were the other videos about?


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 17, 2009)

I think it really is sad that people think that CS products would be comtaminated in some way and I do understand that they got upset over that video (if I were a seller I would get upset and angry too).

But still because of the handling of the cituation I prolly wont purchase from them again.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 17, 2009)

Honestly, I find this whole silica controversy thing to be quite funny. (NOT ABOUT THE COASTAL SCENTS CUSTOMER SERVICE) It just reminds me that people easily fear what they do not understand, but most importantly, not question it.

There are people who have reported to have died from ingesting too much water. Should we stop drinking water?

I also wanted to add that how many people drink and or smoke? I think it's safe to say that we all know they have been proven to cause lung and liver cancer. And how many people care enough to stop?

Interesting on how so many people are freaking out about the scary spherical silicone dioxide that's been FDA approved...


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_btw, i dont think being called ignorant is necessarily an insult. its an honest word to be used when someone is talking about something and they dont have ALL the facts. i'm not gonna stop shopping at coastal scents because of all this drama. its not like kathy called her a bitch._

 
I agree. I was expecting it to be a personal email where they really laid into her, but it seems like her first video (innocently) caused a flood of emails to CS and they panicked.

It seems like the consensus is shifting to her being ignorant now, anyway!

I also don't understand the huge fuss over the lady rating her clip a 1. She obviously disagreed with the content and was concerned about the backlash? So?

I don't think it was necessarily professionally handled but I think it has been blown up to epic proportions.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Kathy was well within her right to reply, but the focus of her reply was misdirected. Instead of consumer education about the confusion of the shared common name "silica" and acknowledging the fear that it might cause, she blasted a former loyal customer and lost many others in the process._

 
When you have knowledge of your product the common mindset is that everyone else does also. Like how could they not know, right?!? 

I think that is why it wasn't dealt with better. Now that I know the facts believe me, I am now looking at this girl like she's an idiot also. Before I was like "YOU GO GIRL!!!" As you can see some are still not changeable and dead set that this is a harmful product. This will hurt CS, that girl knew full well that it would.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kathy could have handled it better by tagging her videos and making people's fears subside with a clear statement. I still say CS has legal grounds to go after this girl. So she gave her video ONE FREAKIN STAR... and called her what she is be it IGNORANT!!! Come on people, this girl isn't all that smart in certain respects, but she sure knows how to word things to hurt a company. That is wrong! If you don't get what I mean fast forward to the end statement and tell me she isn't on the school yard trying to destroy another girls reputation because she was picked on. You have to watch what you say about a company, this isn't simple gossip heard between friends, this is worldwide. She got this out to a lot of viewers and changed people's minds. Do not think this stops at YouTube... we are watching it, aren't we!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just glad we have smart beautiful people here to inform us, not everyone else has that luxury.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

what did kathy say? i cant find it


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

^ I agree. She really only made the connection between silica and CS, not the other co's using it! So where is the line drawn between opinion and slander, legally? I will be interested to see what CS does next because I imagine they are reeling.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 17, 2009)

LOLZ, here we goes again with the silica comments. Not the video, but the actual comments. 

YouTube - Review: CS Silica Powder Spheres


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_what did kathy say? i cant find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
#37 CreamPuffer put a video in this thread


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 17, 2009)

Jay-sus! I'm sick of hearing about it to be honest, talk about hysteria. Use CS, don't use CS ..do what you want! Some of the YT comments are so dumb.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's another source for duh non believers:

 Quote:

 *Crystalline silica* of respirable size (less than or equl to 10 micrometer) may cause lung inflammation or cancer when it is in air and enters the lungs. *Crystalline silica is not used as a cosmetic ingredient.* 
 
COSMETICSINFO.ORG - Your source for safety information about cosmetics and personal care products


----------



## astronaut (Feb 17, 2009)

Oooh! And I wanted to add another fun fact:

 Quote:

  Safety Information
The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has reviewed the safety of Silica and permits its use as an anticaking agent and for other uses in food. Silica as silica aerogel is Generally Recognized as Safe (GRAS) for use in food as an anti-foaming agent. Silicon Dioxide is Generally Recognized as Safe (GRAS) for use in paper and paperboard coming into contact with food.  
 
COSMETICSINFO.ORG - Your source for safety information about cosmetics and personal care products


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Jay-sus! I'm sick of hearing about it to be honest, talk about hysteria. Use CS, don't use CS ..do what you want! Some of the YT comments are so dumb._

 
I agree! It's not like some big scandalous episode where she called the girl a crackwhore or something, lol.. I mean yes, she could have handled the situation a little more professionally, but I don't think people should be freaking out at the level they are. 

I know some may jump ship because of this, but I just bought the 88 palette from them and i'm quite enjoying it. I'm not about to say I'll never order from them again, that's kind of extreme as none of these shenanigans have affected me in any way. So... yeah.


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^ I agree, I also just purchased their products not too long ago and I'll probably still purchase again... I just think that it is a little too extreme to just quit using one product brand ever again, you know?


----------



## Willa (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Phillygirl* 

 
_what were the other videos about?_

 
She made ordinary tutorial videos


----------



## amyzon (Feb 17, 2009)

Again I'm just wondering what it is you think Coastal Scents would have to gain from legal action against some random girl?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A couple hundred dollars from her bank account or an apology?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   A person expressing an opinion is not slander, and if it was, I don't think anyone would be vlogging or blogging these days, about cosmetics much less anything else.  Half of YouTube would be sued!  Clearly a very good argument supported by fact has been made for the safety of silica in cosmetics, however it's not as if her concerns came out of nowhere.  Also, Coastal Scents doesn't even make the products they sell, just resells them, so is she really attacking _their_ products? Nah.  People will make up their own minds about whether or not to buy from CS.   They annoy the crap out me with their sky-high shipping prices but I believe I will continue to be a customer because of the convenience and because I've enjoyed their products.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_In regards to several comments... Legal action, really? This girl posted a YouTube video discussing her experience expressing concerns in regard to a product and Coastal Scents very apparent disregard for her inquiry; *she did not begin a smear campaign against Coastal Scents*. There is a huge difference. *Why would she be sued for relating her experience with a company on a website?* It's free speech and it would be absolutely ridiculous for her to fear legal action. She didn't run to the press and slander the company. Not to mention what exactly would Coastal Scents stand to gain from it? They're not a huge corporation with some stellar public reputation to protect, and this YouTube girl has nothing to hand over to them! Just sayin._

 
Actually she did,... her post instigated the entire debate of ANTI CS. So, yes, really. I am not suggesting that CS would or should sue her, but they very well could. This girl not only linked the company directly with a chemical alledgedly used in their cosmetics and intimiated that it was dangerous, she deliberately raised unproved concerns over the product safety and did it publicly knowing that.  She initiated a massive upheaval over the product saftey in a select group of users, without actually having any evidence that 1) CS was even using commercial grade silica, or 2) that what they were using was harmful.

Free speech often shares the tightrope with slander. The fact is really that anything that amounts to character assasination (in this case the company) can be litigated over.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I think that is why it wasn't dealt with better. Now that I know the facts believe me, I am now looking at this girl like she's an idiot also. Before I was like "YOU GO GIRL!!!" As you can see some are still not changeable and dead set that this is a harmful product. *This will hurt CS, that girl knew full well that it would.*





Kathy could have handled it better by tagging her videos and making people's fears subside with a clear statement. I still say CS has legal grounds to go after this girl. So she gave her video ONE FREAKIN STAR... and called her what she is be it IGNORANT!!! Come on people, this girl isn't all that smart in certain respects, but she sure knows how to word things to hurt a company. That is wrong! If you don't get what I mean fast forward to the end statement and tell me she isn't on the school yard trying to destroy another girls reputation because she was picked on. *You have to watch what you say about a company, this isn't simple gossip heard between friends, this is worldwide. She got this out to a lot of viewers and changed people's minds*. Do not think this stops at YouTube... we are watching it, aren't we!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just glad we have smart beautiful people here to inform us, not everyone else has that luxury._

 

Exactly.


----------



## Suri (Feb 17, 2009)

I used to use MUFE HD powder, and I always cough as the powders are flying all over my sink or in front of my mirror.. I never seen any of my other powders do that so I thought well, it's the powder. When I kept on coughing using it, I stopped using the powder all together... I didn't know that silica would do that.. 

Anyway, I don't use the MUFE HD powder anymore, instead I used Laura Mercier loose powder or my AlimaPure mineral foundation powder.

This lady is really knowledgeable, and thanks to her that I know what makes me cough whenever I use MUFE HD.


----------



## Meisje (Feb 17, 2009)

If they do decide to take legal action against her for this particular YouTube video, I won't buy from them again. It'd just be... too ridiculous.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suri* 

 
_I used to use MUFE HD powder, and I always cough as the powders are flying all over my sink or in front of my mirror.. I never seen any of my other powders do that so I thought well, it's the powder. When I kept on coughing using it, I stopped using the powder all together... I didn't know that silica would do that.. 

Anyway, I don't use the MUFE HD powder anymore, instead I used Laura Mercier loose powder or my AlimaPure mineral foundation powder.

This lady is really knowledgeable, and thanks to her that I know what makes me cough whenever I use MUFE HD._

 
not really...


----------



## cherryice (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't really think any beauty product is *good* for you, outside of improving self-esteem of course.  Even the mineral cosmetics contain silica.  So I take this whole thing with a grain of toxic salt (I couldn't resist, caffn8me!).  If you head over to that Skindeep database, you'll find that almost everything is a carcinogen according to them.  

That said, Coastal Scents is a just a back-alley unprofessional company.  I've heard of many complaints outside of this girl and makeupsquare.  One blogger received a package from them containing the mineral pressing fluid and found it leaked all over.  She apparently had a hard time getting a refund from them.  And that's just one of the stories.  Professionalism is not CS's strong suit and something tells me it never will be.

I've bought from them twice in the past, without issue, but the products were crap.  So while I recognize this girl's video is a little misguided, I do strongly disagree with how they treated her and they will not be receiving any more of my business.

The 88 palette was awful, BTW.  I have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## -KT- (Feb 17, 2009)

I think the most appalling aspect for me is how they treated the other girl who did an unfavorable review of their brushes. You're not going to get a stellar review every time, get over it.


----------



## CreamPuffer (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Actually she did,... her post instigated the entire debate of ANTI CS. So, yes, really. I am not suggesting that CS would or should sue her, but *they very well could*. This girl not only linked the company directly with a chemical alledgedly used in their cosmetics and intimiated that it was dangerous, she *deliberately* raised unproved concerns over the product safety and did it publicly knowing that.  She initiated a massive upheaval over the product saftey in a select group of users, without actually having any evidence that 1) CS was even using commercial grade silica, or 2) that what they were using was harmful.

Free speech often shares the tightrope with slander. The fact is really that anything that amounts to character assasination (in this case the company) can be litigated over.
_

 

Please stop talking.  Thank you.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CreamPuffer* 

 
_Please stop talking.  Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You've got to be joking.  Don't make me link "How to behave on an internet forum".


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CreamPuffer* 

 
_Please stop talking. Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Right back at'ya girl


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 17, 2009)

For all who are still concerned about silica in cosmetics I found this page linked from xsparkage's website Silica in cosmetics. 
Just a little more info for anyone who is concerned or just wants to be more knowledgeable


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 18, 2009)

Man...wow this is still going....


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Man...wow this is still going...._

 
Yep, break out the bikinis babe, it be Jello wrestlin tyme!


----------



## CreamPuffer (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Right back at'ya girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ok....that was rude even for me.  I'm sorry for being such a meanie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





As far as all this talk about how CC is going to take a huge hit in their profit department.  Yea, ok!  If they take a hit, it will be mostly because of their unprofessional behavior.  This isn't the first time they behaved this way and because of this whole silica issue, more and more people are becoming aware of this fact.  Also how many people were buying this $4 silica powder to begin with?  I doubt it brought much profit to the company and they basically have been making money out of their palettes/brushes to begin with.  Which by the way are on ebay for cheaper.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They were bound to loose customer as the same products they sell, have been (recently) flooding ebay.  

Also this whole talk about legal action is silly.  There is always someone who has to take it one step further and start talking about lawsuits.  Let's not give those jerks at CC any ideas please.  Not too mention, it will be a waste of their time and the whole thing is just taking it too far.  

In conclusion, to all you "I love CC and Kathy is so wonderful"........enjoy your free stuff suckers.  Hope that $20 palette is worth selling your soul, well (_I_) anyway.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Man, I love these smileys. hahahaha


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2009)

I dont think anyone was debating the lack of professionalism.. we pretty much all agree on that.  

As for lawsuits, the youtube poster herself was the FIRST person to publicly mention that she was considering contacting a lawyer and she says it in her video for reference. 

Issues stemmed from that, similar to the whole silica debate it too was debated. TBH I really doubt we are giving them any ideas that either of them havent already thought of... if this were the case she would never have mentioned seeking a lawyer to begin with.


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 18, 2009)

deleted.


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 18, 2009)

THANK YOU!
I'd rather dish out $40 and get SAFE silica powder if I ever do buy it.
I will never buy from CS,they lost 2 customers because my Aunt almost bought from them too...
Also, they have a really freaky warning when you check out like how their stuff may be harmful?!?!
I thought it was about the red eyeshadow in the palettes but whatever,saving money on makeup no thanks if I'm going to risk my health!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 18, 2009)

*sigh* Some people just want to ignore the fact that there's a difference between crystalline silica and amorphous silica. 

*READ. READ. READ. *

And after that, there's the argument that silica is not safe in a pure concentration. It needs to be diluted. What is the MUFE powder then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THE ONLY DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE MUFE SILICA POWDER AND THE OTHER POWDERS (CS, TKB) IS PARTICLE SIZE.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_I'd rather dish out $40 and get SAFE silica powder if I ever do buy it.

I thought it was about the red eyeshadow in the palettes but whatever,saving money on makeup no thanks if I'm going to risk my health!_

 
Two questions;



What is SAFE silica powder? Please name some and explain why _it_ is safe but Coastal Scents silica powder isn't 
What risk is there to your health from Coastal Scents silica powder that isn't present in other silica powders such as MUFE HD?


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Two questions;



What is SAFE silica powder? Please name some and explain why it is safe but Coastal Scents silica powder isn't 
What risk is there to your health from Coastal Scents silica powder that isn't present in other silica powders such as MUFE HD? 
_

 
Hmm well I'm sorry if I offended you but I read on a site that because the MUFE has a smaller particle size and isn't hazardous.
But I really don't need to explain myself to anyone,I'm just going to look out for my own safety and I doubt I would even purchase the MUFE powder.
Anyways the hazard on their site when you purchase items states that they are selling hazardous materials to your eyes and face,If it is indeed hazardous why are they selling it?!?!
Not everyone reads the agreement,take a look at it sometime you may think twice about purchasing their products if not for their service.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 18, 2009)

YouTube - MAKE UP FOR EVER HD High Definition Microfinish Powder

 Quote:

  It is 100% mineral silica beads. Less than 7 microns in size.  
 
The CC powder has an average particle size of 12.7 microns. So many people where complaining about how fine the CC silica was. I'm not sure, but wouldn't you end up inhaling more of the MUFE powder compared to the CC one? lolz


----------



## astronaut (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Hmm well I'm sorry if I offended you but I read on a site that because the MUFE has a smaller particle size and isn't hazardous._

 
I'd actually be more concerned the smaller the particle size is. Not that the MUFE is dangerous since it is in the micron range. When it gets to the low nanometre range is when I've read it can get dangerous. Just saying.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Anyways the hazard on their site when you purchase items states that they are selling hazardous materials to your eyes and face,If it is indeed hazardous why are they selling it?!?!_

 
To save their butts just in case someone does something stewpid, like make their own custom pigment eye drops or something.

Buying a plate from Walmart can cause cancer. Nail polish at Ulta can cause cancer. They all have signs warning so in the store. Walking through a parking lot can cause cancer.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Hmm well I'm sorry if I offended you but I read on a site that because the MUFE has a smaller particle size and isn't hazardous._

 
You haven't offended me at all but you've got very confused.  Smaller particle size, as astronaut says, is more dangerous, not less.  I'm a scientist.  I used to teach a class in laboratory safety and first aid at my old university.  None of the available evidence supports your claim that smaller particle size is less dangerous.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_But I really don't need to explain myself to anyone,I'm just going to look out for my own safety and I doubt I would even purchase the MUFE powder._

 
In order for you to look out for your own safety you have to be able to interpret evidence properly and filter out claims for which there is no evidence.  Go and have a look at the _actual_ evidence rather than postings on web forums by people who don't have a clue.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Anyways the hazard on their site when you purchase items states that they are selling hazardous materials to your eyes and face,If it is indeed hazardous why are they selling it?!?!_

 
You are in the USA.  You are 185 times more likely to be shot dead (in the whole of the USA) than you are to die from a silica related disease through occupational (i.e. industrial) exposure to silica powder.

You are 252 times more likely to be killed in an automobile accident than you are to die from industrial exposure to silica.

Those facts (with links to references) are here.

If you are worried _at all_ about breathing silica from cosmetics you must also leave the USA for somewhere that has significantly lower automobile and gun ownership. To do anything less shows that you haven't understood the real health risks of using silica powder as a cosmetic at all.

I shall repeat;

*THERE IS NO HEALTH RISK TO CONSUMERS WHO USE COSMETIC SILICA POWDER SENSIBLY.

If you snort it, you're on your own!*


----------



## alka1 (Feb 18, 2009)

What I didn't like about the MUFE HD powder is the fact that a big cloud of powder would burst out each time I used it (even though I was extra careful when applying it.) It tends to fly everywhere. It also left a weird metallic smell that would linger in the air for a few minutes each time.

I don't like having to hold my breath each time I apply a loose powder. I don't feel like I have to hold my breath with any of the other powders I have...

I understand there's other things around me that are hazardous to my health and pose a big risk - but there's something about microscopic particles coming from my makeup and flying into my lungs that I find disturbing


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I don't like having to hold my breath each time I apply a loose powder. I don't feel like I have to hold my breath with any of the other powders I have...

I understand there's other things around me that are hazardous to my health and pose a big risk - but there's something about microscopic particles flying into my lungs that I find slightly disturbing :/_

 
What about holding your breath when your head goes underwater in the swimming pool?  Don't like having to do that?

Inhaling water can be very dangerous indeed.  I would be amazed if there weren't more drownings in the USA every year than deaths from silica exposure.  I haven't checked the facts yet so may be wrong.

OK - just checked.  I was right.  Deaths from drowning in the USA in 1999;  3,529 [Data source]

Deaths from industrial exposure to silica in USA in 2004; 166.  [Data source]

Please let's get a sense of perspective about the real risks associated with silica powder.


----------



## alka1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_What about holding your breath when your head goes underwater in the swimming pool?  Don't like having to do that?

Inhaling water can be very dangerous indeed.  I would be amazed if there weren't more drownings in the USA every year than deaths from silica exposure.  I haven't checked the facts yet so may be wrong.

OK - just checked.  I was right.  Deaths from drowning in the USA in 1999;  3,529 [Data source]

Deaths from industrial exposure to silica in USA in 2004; 166.  [Data source]

Please let's get a sense of perspective about the real risks associated with silica powder._

 
I was just stating my opinion.. I'm not going to go into statistics, facts, and figures. For the record, I'm not sure I would compare drownings to silica exposure. and 166 deaths seems like a lot to me anyhow

Indeed I don't like having to hold my breath underwater. I wish i could swim freely like a mermaid


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 18, 2009)

Can anyone post all the make up that has this silica in it so that the consumers can be better aware and not buy these items
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you in advance.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 18, 2009)

oh, and food also, I read somewhere in this long ass thread that food has silica in it also.


Much appreciated!

Thanks again for your time


----------



## astronaut (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Can anyone post all the make up that has this silica in it so that the consumers can be better aware and not buy these items
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you in advance._

 
Ummm... are you trying to prove a point? lol


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Ummm... are you trying to prove a point? lol_

 
I hope I didn't use to many big words and kept it rather brief for those busy folks.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

Trying to get her other two vids about it to load.

You know I think it's pretty obvious she's being vindictive if she herself says that in her first vid she was singing the praises of CS and being open-minded about the silica, and then all of a sudden goes on to stress the possible dangers of it in her second vid after they 'attacked' her.

I've never bought from Coastal Scents. But there are nearly 1,000 comments on that video and nearly all of them are claiming to boycott CS... She has over 3,000 subscribers. I think it would be a different story if she was vlogging about silica in cosmetics in general, but it's been made to look that CS is the posterchild for silica. 

So I'm really curious about what their next move will be? I would think that if she's spreading _misinformation_ about CS (such as the spiel on the info section of YouTube - PLEASE WATCH!!!: Coastal Scents Silica IS NOT Make Up For Ever HD Powder (can't link without embedding the vid for some reason) and it is hurting them financially then they are well within their rights to take it to the next level.


----------



## wifey806 (Feb 18, 2009)

i bet a lot of the people "concerned with silica" are some of the same people who use MAC Glitter on their eyes, and body-only Pigments on their lips. It's like REALLY?? What _doesn't_ have a warning label these days?!


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^i know right...I have HD powder but rarely use it because its leaves me white spots when i take picture it looks like i was just done doing crack lol...so is it good or is it bad im still confused!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 18, 2009)

Am I the only one that cringed when the MA used the same brush on both girls?


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Can anyone post all the make up that has this silica in it so that the consumers can be better aware and not buy these items
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you in advance._

 
Have you missed the entire point of this thread? Silica used in cosmetic products is *not* hazardous!


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suri* 

 
_This lady is really knowledgeable, and thanks to her that I know what makes me cough whenever I use MUFE HD._

 

That's not true, *any* particle that gets in your throat will make you cough, it is not because there is silica used in this powder. Please read the entirety of this thread.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_Have you missed the entire point of this thread? Silica used in cosmetic products is *not* hazardous!_

 
Ah, sweetie - that ladys post was made rather tongue in cheek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It wasnt meant literally


----------



## MissResha (Feb 18, 2009)

ohhhh lordy


----------



## user79 (Feb 18, 2009)

People, this is getting ridiculous.

There have been many facts and opinions posted, let's please not resort to getting personal and tedious back-and-forths otherwise this thread will be closed. Please make sure you check _all _sources, and make an informed opinion, there's really no need for all this. This thread is to present the "controversy" and highlight the different issues involved, and clarify fact from fiction. Please remain civil or we'll be forced to lock this one down.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_Have you missed the entire point of this thread? Silica used in cosmetic products is *not* hazardous!_

 
I take it you haven't realized that I have been all over this thread and am being sarcastic for the late comers... did you not read the posts before this one. Yes i have been taking in EVERY single ounce of this thread, with an open mind. Some are not, this is what the girl in the video counted on and this is why she has the following of people backing her.

Sorry for your misunderstanding of my smiley, I will try and use a cheesier one for better effect next time.


----------



## cherryice (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't want to extend this thread, but I do want to give a big thanks to Caffn8me for her knowledgeable posts.  I've learned a lot from them.

Also, if you get a minute, could you either PM me or tell me here what you think of the Skindeep database? It's not often I find someone who can answer questions like these.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_I take it you haven't realized that I have been all over this thread and am being sarcastic for the late comers... did you not read the posts before this one. Yes i have been taking in EVERY single ounce of this thread, with an open mind. Some are not, this is what the girl in the video counted on and this is why she has the following of people backing her.

Sorry for your misunderstanding of my smiley, I will try and use a cheesier one for better effect next time._

 
LOL, sarcasm is difficult to express on the internet! Especially with so many other previous posts that *were* serious!!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_i bet a lot of the people "concerned with silica" are some of the same people who use MAC Glitter on their eyes, and body-only Pigments on their lips. It's like REALLY?? What doesn't have a warning label these days?!_

 
And drink and or smoke, don't forget those!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_And drink and or smoke, don't forget those!_

 
or live in big cities, or by huge plants that billow out toxic smoke daily...


----------



## astronaut (Feb 18, 2009)

YouTube - A Scientist's Perspective: Silica Microspheres Part 1

YouTube - A Scientist's Perspective: Silica Microspheres Part 2


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope MAC Fuchsia pigment doesn't have Silica in it


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I hope MAC Fuchsia pigment doesn't have Silica in it







_

 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f254/pigments-47659/

I have some bad news and some good news. Your Fushia is SAFE!!! woot!

Provence piggies have... talc and silica
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swear I saw some salt in those ingredients, so you probably shouldn't snort them... just to be safe.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/f254/pigments-47659/

I have some bad news and some good news. Your Fushia is SAFE!!! woot!

Provence piggies have... talc and silica
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swear I saw some salt in those ingredients, so you probably shouldn't snort them... just to be safe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It was an accident, I swear!

I was taking this photo and wasn't thinking and inhaled through my nose


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_It was an accident, I swear!

I was taking this photo and wasn't thinking and inhaled through my nose 



_

 
Suuuure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, that's what they all say
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Bad MAC and all it's finely milled products


----------



## Septemba (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL, Chad!


----------



## pragent (Feb 19, 2009)

One of the best orchestrated PR campaigns I have seen lately, using the full power of youtube. Kudos to all parties involved.


----------



## traxter (Feb 19, 2009)

Reviews of 100% Silica Powder...

*(not powders containing silica or pressed powders)
*
This is an FYI:


*
It seems like silica is a stubborn little sucker that sticks to human lung tissues quite well...provided the exposure limit info I've posted, and the lack of knowledge on its elimination half life & mechanism, it's better to stay away from it...yes dusting one's face every morning for 5mins may seem minute, but the toxic exposure is only 0.1mg-10mg/m3, the volume is only a cube of 1 meter edge, which is likely the volume that we get surround by the powder during application.


I also looked at the MSDS silica sheet from CS, and the exposure level that they've listed from OSHA, PEL & TLV (short for permissible, threshhold exposure levels) for a TWA (time weighted average, ~8hrs/day), is 6mg - 10mg/m3, while to cause silicosis via chronic expos. merely req. 0.1mg/m3. Given that little amount of silica in a volume of a cube with 1 meter edges, I would stay away from silica all together, 

regardless of the brand.*


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 19, 2009)

I saw a post with this exact video on another forum. I am appalled. I know that coastal scents have sometimes been rude to customers. For example, one time on their site, they seemed annoyed at customers that kept emailing them about when their items will be in stock. In response, they said something like, "Please stop emailing us about when these items will be back in stock blabhlabha" and it was actually really rude. I don't remember what it said word for word but it was definitely unprofessional and rude. I also think they should get spell check for their site because it just makes them look bad when they can't spell easy words.

I have never had a problem ordering from them. They package their things nicely in bubble wrap and it gets here fairly quickly. The shipping is quite expensive but what can I expect if I live in CA and they are shipping from FL?

I doubt I'll be ordering from them just because they are so unprofessional. I sure hope they make an apology.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_ 
I sure hope they make an apology._

 
For what exactly?

The one star, or the description of ignorant /lack of knowledge... which fits!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, this thread is still going.......


----------



## Septemba (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_For what exactly?

The one star, or the description of ignorant /lack of knowledge... which fits!_

 
The rating was outrageous, I hope she sues them.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_The rating was outrageous, I hope she sues them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Puts one shiny silver sticker on head at five years old and wonders why everyone else has five
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


I'm tellin mommie!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## astronaut (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Wow, this thread is still going......._

 
Some people still don't get it.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 20, 2009)

HEY YA'LL! So I wanted to add that (hydrated) silica is in a lot of our toothpastes. Crest, Colgate, even... GASP! Tom's natural toothpaste! I guess we should all stop brushing our teeth just in case. You know, don't want to risk anything! Brushing our teeth with toothpaste at least twice a day, everyday, from the moment we sprout teeth will expose us to so much scary hydrated silica over time!

 Quote:

  What are the risks?

Hydrated silica has a long history of safe use as an ingredient in food products. It is listed by the US Food & Drug Administration to be Generally Recognized As Safe (GRAS) and has no known toxicity or carcinogenicity. In the 1980's concerns were raised about the use of "silica," a term commonly used to describe both hydrated silica and crystalline silica. Crystalline silica is a toxin and evidence suggests it is a carcinogen as well. In response to the confusion created by the two ingredients sharing a common name, the Chemical Abstracts Services (CAS) created a new catalog number for hydrated silica to more effectively differentiate it from its toxic cousin, crystalline silica. The only potential risk involved in using hydrated silica is that it could be sourced in such a way that it is contaminated by crystalline silica. We require our supplier for this ingredient to use a test method called X-ray diffraction to conclusively prove that the hydrated silica we purchase is not contaminated by crystalline silica.  
 
http://www.tomsofmaine.com/products/...ca,%20hydrated

 Quote:

  What kind of silica does Crest Vivid White Night contain?
Crest Vivid White Night contains a unique combination of safe polishing silicas that work together to help clean better than any other Crest toothpaste formula.  
 
Crest Vivid White Toothpaste

I love how Crest just calls them "safe polishing silicas". lol.






My teeth may look like crap, but at least I know I'm healthy (in my own mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 21, 2009)

Dammit my eyes hurt from reading 9 pages of this. Nothing to add just want to write something.


----------



## sweetz (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Dammit *my eyes hurt from reading 9 pages of this.* Nothing to add just want to write something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
same here.. oh thanks everyone for our FYIs


----------



## CreamPuffer (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm sorry for this, I know everyone just wants the post to die.  But here's another example of some unprofessional behavior by Kathy/CC.  The below was posted by heytalina from mac_cosmetics. 

* "I had a CS video up, too. I am not a fan of it - although I know many are, and I fully respect that. However, Kathy from CS actually had the nerve to post on my video some seriously smearing crap, so I flagged it for abuse. Anyway, her username was StarMagixz. If you know anyone on youtube that's got nasty feedback about their CS videos, and gotten a comment from this user, let them know that it's Kathy. Argh"

"She was also stupid enough to put her age and other info in on her user page, and she only created the account today. This is what she said:
"LOL this person is upset because he/she has spent countless $'s on Mac.The quality of the shadows is way great & last all day. They do not wipe off easy. Notice how this reviewer used very drab colors to display the CS shadows & very bright colors for their Mac display. LOL The brushes are the best. Some CS pigments way 'out pop' any brand. They apply like silk & last all day with no primer. I have never had any of them crease, wipe off, nor burn my skin. I am still laughing at this video!"*


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_so it was Silica that whitney houston was all cracked out on!! dammit!! *shakes fist* i knew it!! she's way too rich for crack! i'll be damned.._


----------



## Phillygirl (Feb 24, 2009)

wow..that is sad. I'm not so much worried about the silica in the product but more so her behavior seems a bit bizzare for someone trying to make a go at a business.


----------



## kchan99 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_MUFE Silica = spherical silica ~ 7 µm* (according to a MUFE MUA on HSN. Youtube video available)
TKB Trading Silica = spherical silica ~ 5 µm* (according to their website)
Costal Scents Silica = spherical silica ~ 10-14 µm* (I think, according to their website)

*average 

Ingredients for all powders = silicone dioxide. What else is there to list?_

 
Thanks for the information on particle sizes. 

According to my pathology text (Robbins 7th ed. p.732) on dusts in general (not specifically silica), "the most dangerous particles range from 1 to 5 µm in diameter because they may reach the terminal small airways and air sacs and settle in their linings." Particles will stay longer in lungs of smokers because their cilia aren't working.


----------



## swaly (May 12, 2009)

EDIT: I READ BACK A LITTLE AND UNDERSTAND NOW...but oh boy was I shocked initially

Maybe I didn't read this thread carefully enough, but people are purchasing silica powder FOR THEIR COSMETICS?

We use the stuff in the glass department at RISD for making molds and it's an extreme health risk. We use full-on gas masks when we open the silica powder container because even a single particle can give you silicosis twenty years down the line (nodules formed around particles in your lungs = cancer).

Or is this just a poorly named different silica?


----------



## 1165Cheryl (May 17, 2009)

I didnt read this whole thread but just from my person experience CS's don't stay on as long nor blend well with other MICAS.  (I have my own line I sell seperate from my pigment samples) and get my MICAS & blending mix from 2 brands to create my own line. They are much more expensive but well worth it.  I tried a few of CS'S  while researching the best ones and wouldnt buy from them again.


----------



## jillo (Jun 15, 2009)

ok i think you all need to read this.

Is Silica Powder in MakeUp Forever HD powder dangerous? | The Beauty Brains

 Quote:

       HeyHazelHazel…Recently I’ve heard that silica powder, like Coastal Scent’s silica powder spheres can cause Silicosis. I thought it was the same thing as Make Up Forever’s HD powder, which is also listed it’s ingredients as 100% mineral silica powder. Are they really the same? Are either of them going to cause Silicosis if I breath them? Both of them float around in the air really easily when you open their jars.
The Right Brain replies: 

For those of our readers who aren’t familiar with Silicosis, it’s a lung condition caused crystalline silica is inhaled. This chemical is toxic to the lining of the lung and causes a strong inflammatory response.  Over time this inflammation causes the lung tissue to become thickened and scarred. Symptoms of Silicosis include: chronic dry cough, shortness of breath, loss of appetite, trouble sleeping and nails with a bluish tint. But before you start thinking this blog is called the Bronchial Brains, let’s get back to cosmetics. 
Mineral Makeup

Fortunately for those of us who love mineral makeup, the kind of silica powder used in cosmetics is not a problem. Hydrated silica (aka silicone dioxide) is a mineral used in many mineral makeup products including Makeup Forever HD and Coastal Scents. This type of silica doesn’t react with lung tissue like the crystalline form does so these products are safe to use.  As Forum member Guiness pointed out, additional information on hydrated silica can be found at Cosmeticsinfo.org. So you can stop fuming about your foundation. 
The Beauty Brains bottom line

We’re glad we can help clarify the difference between confusing chemicals. There are many kinds of chemicals with similar names and sometimes it takes a chemist to really tell them apart. That’s what we’re here for!  
 
Ps, Coastal Scents is a rip off. Everything they sell is on ebay for much cheaper. They just resell the stuff for much more.


----------



## jillo (Jun 15, 2009)

The silica used in MUFE and CS and anyone else on ebay selling it doesn't react with lung tissue to cause silicosis. 

You should read Is Silica Powder in MakeUp Forever HD powder dangerous? | The Beauty Brains


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 15, 2009)

Um, did you happen to look at the date and age of this thread? I think the issue was resolved well beyond any shadow of a doubt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lets let it die now please


----------

